# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jun 2011 às 18:05)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jun 2011 às 18:05)

haverá trovoada no domingo?
os últimos modelos prevêem 0,2 mm de precipitação, será trovoada?


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2011 às 23:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2011*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> haverá trovoada no domingo?
> os últimos modelos prevêem 0,2 mm de precipitação, será trovoada?



Poderá ser

No dia de Domingo teremos a passagem de uma pequena perturbação em altitude, acompanhada pelo afastar do AA para oeste.

Há algumas saidas que no entanto atrasam este cenario para a tarde de Sabado..portanto..o timing ainda não está certo, nem a exata sinoptica, dado estarmos ainda a uma razoavel distancia temporal.

O afastamento do AA para oeste gerará o aumento da circulação de NW, o que induz processos de forçamento á superficie e nos niveis medios ( o ar maritimo é empurrado contra o ar quente instalado na PI).
Tal, em conjunto com a perturbação em altura, uma short wave, poderá gerar convecção, que no entanto está limitada quer pela intensidade do aquecimento diurno, quer pela presença ou não de uma dry layer saariana nos niveis medios.

Nos proximos 8-10 dias materemos este regime, alias tipico, com o AA sucessivamente a aproxmar-se e a afastar-se do continente, intercalando-se os periodos de calor e ventos fracos de NE, com periodos mais frescos de circulação de NW.

Na minha opinião, lá para meados do mês, poderemos vir a ter outro episodio de calor..ou pelo menos um periodo de calor mais significativo.
Ali algures entre o dia 10-12 e 20..tendo isto que ver com a variação da organização da circulação extratropical nas latitudes medias sob o Atlantico.


----------



## David sf (30 Jun 2011 às 08:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2011*

Eu também acho que é mais provável a ocorrência de eventos convectivos amanhã do que no domingo. De qualquer modo, em qualquer dos casos, é improvável. Amanhã há CAPE e L.I., mas deve faltar humidade. No domingo a precipitação prevista é do tipo frontal, as temperaturas à superfície serão baixas para originar convecção. Não se vislumbra qualquer evento extremo na primeira década de julho, com o anticiclone dos Açores muito a oeste, bloqueio na Europa central e cavado nas ilhas britânicas. Muito coincidente com o padrão dominante em junho, e com o previsto pela sazonal do ECMWF.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 09:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2011*

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, *apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade no interior das regiões Centro e Sul durante a
tarde com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada*.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente
moderado (15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste a sul do
Cabo Carvoeiro durante a tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

Fonte IM.


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Jun 2011 às 10:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2011*

De facto o AA esteve bem mais em cima de nós em Abril e Maio (e parte de Junho, embora pouco) do que se vislumbra agora, com o Verão realmente iniciado (no calendário). Início do Verão e do mês de Julho, e AA a afastar-se para oeste, o que dá origem a temperaturas bastante amenas (quiçá frescas) e regime de nortada bastante "chato"... A primeira quinzena de Julho parece estar feita... Vamos ver o resto...

Como eu só tenho férias em Agosto, tenho esperança que o AA se aproxime mais de nós nessa altura .


----------



## Zapiao (30 Jun 2011 às 12:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2011*

Colegas, como estará o tempo em Monte Gordo este fim semana? Vou lá abaixo mais a maria e era bom podermos ir até à agua. Obrigado


----------



## stormy (30 Jun 2011 às 15:35)

David sf disse:


> Eu também acho que é mais provável a ocorrência de eventos convectivos amanhã do que no domingo. De qualquer modo, em qualquer dos casos, é improvável. Amanhã há CAPE e L.I., mas deve faltar humidade. No domingo a precipitação prevista é do tipo frontal, as temperaturas à superfície serão baixas para originar convecção. Não se vislumbra qualquer evento extremo na primeira década de julho, com o anticiclone dos Açores muito a oeste, bloqueio na Europa central e cavado nas ilhas britânicas. Muito coincidente com o padrão dominante em junho, e com o previsto pela sazonal do ECMWF.



Este cavado de Sabado/Domingo ainda está muito "crú"...se vires o diagrama Spaghetti, reparas logo a grande inconsistencia na sua modelação.
Em principio a convecção ocorrerá mais no Sabado, ou mesmo 6f, dependendo do aquecimento diurno.

No medio prazo o AA estará na sua posição tipica, centrado sobre os Açores e suportado por uma vasta crista entre a Argelia e a Bermuda, com nucleos em Marrocos e nas ilhas.
Está previsto que para meados do mes haja uma reorganização e intensificação da circulação extratropical, que deverá voltar a lançar o AA sobre a PI, retomando-se o calor.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jun 2011 às 15:45)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas, como estará o tempo em Monte Gordo este fim semana? Vou lá abaixo mais a maria e era bom podermos ir até à agua. Obrigado



Ora bem, sábado terás tempo mais quente, próximo dos 29ºC, no entanto pode haver alguma convectividade ao final da tarde, por isso é de esperares alguma nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde...a chuva em principio não aparecerá...
Domingo levanta-se algum vento de W/NW, o que baixará a temperatura máxima...26ºC, no entanto nada de convectividade, por isso nada de nuvens...
Aproveita


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2011 às 20:32)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas, como estará o tempo em Monte Gordo este fim semana? Vou lá abaixo mais a maria e era bom podermos ir até à agua. Obrigado



Temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC tanto sábado como domingo e o céu estará pouco nublado ou limpo, no Algarve está sempre quente com N/NW.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2011 às 21:32)

Sexta-feira: continuação do tempo quente, com céu nublado e possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas, em especial no centro e sul.

Detalhes na Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 23:20)

Segundo o Estofex para amanhã há esperança de animação para o interior Centro e Sul:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal and Spain mainly for isolated large hail. A localized very large hail event is possible.

... S-Spain/Portugal ...

Strong WAA occurs downstream of a developing depression over N-Portugal/NW-Spain and another EML plume advects northwards over the area of interest. Weak forcing and stout capping remains present during the day with very slim thunderstorm probabilities. During the night however, geopotential heights drop somewhat with weak forcing moving in from the west, so an isolated thunderstorm can't be ruled out. Large hail will be the main hazard with an isolated very large hail event possible (10-20m/s DLS and steep mid-level lapse rates). A low-probability thunderstorm area within a level 1 was issued for that set-up.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2011 às 13:42)

A todo o momento acredito que os distritos a sul do Douro ficarão em aviso por aguaceiros e trovoadas até ao final do dia de hoje.

*As elevadas temperaturas poderão potenciar o desenvolvimento de rápidos processos convectivos, nomeadamente junto ao litoral oeste, onde se registam os valores mais altos de humidade.*


----------



## Gato Preto (1 Jul 2011 às 16:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2011*



Zapiao disse:


> Colegas, como estará o tempo em Monte Gordo este fim semana? Vou lá abaixo mais a maria e era bom podermos ir até à agua. Obrigado



Água a 25º e condições meteorológicas fabulosas para quem gosta de praia (que é o meu caso ).

Tem sido assim durante as duas últimas semanas.

Com a nortada anunciada para a costa ocidental, parece-me que para aqui (zona da Manta Rota) não deverá mudar muito (palpite apenas).


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2011 às 12:19)

Um cavado, associado a uma baixa centrada a noroeste da Península Ibérica, vai cruzar Portugal Continental durante a segunda metade do dia de hoje. Com as altas temperaturas à superfície, é natural o fortalecimento das condições propícias à ocorrência de instabilidade, sobretudo nas regiões montanhosas do norte e centro, onde poderão ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2011 às 15:23)

O belo centro da depressão a NW


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Jul 2011 às 15:26)

Esta primeira metade do mês de Julho está feita, na minha opinião, e segundo as tendências dos principais modelos: AA bastante a oeste, o que favorece o regime de NW moderado a forte e cavados perto de nós, como o que vem aí. 

Vamos ver o que sobra para o resto do mês... E em Agosto, claro .


----------



## David sf (2 Jul 2011 às 17:47)

beachboy30 disse:


> Esta primeira metade do mês de Julho está feita, na minha opinião, e segundo as tendências dos principais modelos: AA bastante a oeste, o que favorece o regime de NW moderado a forte e cavados perto de nós, como o que vem aí.
> 
> Vamos ver o que sobra para o resto do mês... E em Agosto, claro .



Também concordo que a primeira quinzena, ou pelo menos até dias 12, está feito, e acho que o padrão que se instalou não permite grandes ondas de calor, só eventos pontuais e de curta duração, com excepção para o Algarve e interior alentejano.

Amanhã, segundo o GFS, teremos a visita da iso 8 a 850 hpa no Alentejo. Será um dos dias de Julho mais frios dos últimos anos, mas não acredito na máxima de 24ºC para Portel, prevista pelo GFS, acho que deveremos ficar mais perto dos 29ºC previstos pelo IM.


----------



## David sf (2 Jul 2011 às 23:01)

David sf disse:


> Amanhã, segundo o GFS, teremos a visita da iso 8 a 850 hpa no Alentejo. Será um dos dias de Julho mais frios dos últimos anos, mas não acredito na máxima de 24ºC para Portel, prevista pelo GFS, acho que deveremos ficar mais perto dos 29ºC previstos pelo IM.



Menores máximas em Julho em Beja, neste século:

Dia 5 em 2001: 23,4ºC






Dia 7 em 2004: 25,5ºC






Dia 13 em 2003: 25,6ºC






Dia 19 em 2007: 26,9ºC






Dia 6 em 2008: 26,2ºC







Para amanhã a automática do GFS prevê 24,4ºC e a automática do ECMWF 26ºC (esta em Cuba, pois a do IM é feita por um meteorologista e prevê 29ºC). O ALADIN prevê cerca de 27ºC.

Os 23,4ºC de 2001 são imbatíveis, na minha opinião (a não ser que a nebulosidade persista o dia todo), mas a 2ª máxima mais fresca, 25,5ºC em 2004 está em aberto (mas mesmo assim improvável). Para isso tinham que ser a automática dos modelos a acertar e não os meteorologistas do IM.


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Jul 2011 às 23:13)

Não deixa de ser curioso que em 2003 se tenha atingido uma máxima tão baixa em Beja em Julho e em Agosto... foi o que foi, um autêntico "forno", em todo o país, por 15 longos dias . Mas não há anos iguais...


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2011 às 01:43)

Pois, parece que pelo menos nos próximos 7/10 dias não temos nenhuma canícula em perspectiva, o que sinceramente me agrada bastante. Vamos a ver o que acontece na 2ª quinzena e início de Agosto.
De facto é curioso esse pormenor de 2003.


----------



## David sf (3 Jul 2011 às 10:02)

Mas se virem bem a sinóptica que originou esses dias mais frescos em 2003 é bastante diferente que a das outras 4 situações e a de hoje.

Em 2003 estava já lá a dorsal africana a tocar no UK, enquanto que nas outras 4 estava uma depressão no UK ou no Golfo da Biscaia. Em 2003 já se anunciava o que estava para vir.

Há outro facto curioso, que reparei no relatório da Primavera do IM. A Primavera deste ano foi a 2ª mais quente desde 1931. A mais quente foi a de 1997. à qual se seguiu o Verão mais fresco dos últimos 20 anos. E um dos Outonos mais quentes dos últimos anos, com consequências trágicas.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (3 Jul 2011 às 14:54)

Maltinha, o que se pode esperar para quarta a domingo no Algarve central??

Vou passar uns dias ao Carvoeiro e queria apanhar um tempo razoável/bom. Dado que já torrei que chegue no Alentejo durante estes últimos dias.


----------



## stormy (4 Jul 2011 às 10:27)

Bons dias

Desde Sabado que temos sido influenciados por um periodo de maior actividade depressionaria no Atlantico NE, e até dia 10 continuaremos sob a influencia de uma perturbação semi estacionaria em altitude, associada a nucleos depressionarios nas ilhas Britanicas.

Espera-se que a zona NW do Pais seja a região mais afectada de modo irecto pela actividade depressionaria, com a passagem de restos dos sistemas frontais.

Mais para sul os efeitos serão mais reduzidos, apenas reflectindo-se ao nivel da temperatura, já que associados aos restos frontais, sucessivas plumas quer de ar subtropical maritimo, quer de ar de origem polar maritimo serão arrastadas para sul no bordo este do AA.


A partir de dia 10 espera-se que o AA volte para leste, establecendo-se entre os Açores e França, sob uma forte dorsal centrada sobre Marrocos...dada a chegada do periodo critico das ondas de calor ( 15jul-15ago) poderá ocorrer um evento de calor mais significativo alguras na 2a ou 3a semana de Julho...podendo o mês acabar muito quente.

Um modo simples de explicar isto tem que ver com a actividade das depressões no Atlantico...entre o dia de ontem e o dia 10 de Julho passarão 7 dias em que a actividade no Atlantico terá o seu foco no Atlantico Nordeste...sendo que a energia de que estes sistemas precisam será gasta ao passar destes dias.
Tambem a posição da depressão forçará o AA mais para W, o que terá como efeito uma forte entrada de ar tropical pela costa leste Americana.

Com o passar do tempo, este ciclo torna-se instavel e reverte, já que o Atlantico nordeste fica com a atmosfera mais estavel..."gasta" e o ar tropical muito energetico acumula-se na America, acabando o ciclo quando o AA acaba por se começar a deslocar para a Europa e as depressões começam a surgir na America forçando ainda mais o AA para leste e intensificando a dorsal Africana.

Este ciclo costuma ser mais visivel em periodos de NAO neutra ou positiva e estava prevista aquando da altura em que eu fiz a previsão sazonal...dai eu ter referido que este verão não viria a ter tanto calor de seguida mas sim alguma variação..instabilidade, embora com a tendencia a favorecer o  tempo quente.

Este actual cenário é no entanto mais acentuado do que seria de esperar...e há uma coisa que me preocupa nisto..é que se agora o ciclo que expliquei acima se tornar favoravel ao calor aqui no SW Europeu ( que é o mais plausivel que aconteça a partir de dia 10), estaremos em pleno periodo critico das ondas de calor...e apesar de não sabermos exatamente como vai estar a sinoptica daqui a 10 dias, há que começar a ponderar a possibilidade de uma onda de calor


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jul 2011 às 10:32)

excelente análise Stormy, como todas as que tu fazes.
Parabéns!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (4 Jul 2011 às 11:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> excelente análise Stormy, como todas as que tu fazes.
> Parabéns!




Sim parabéns, a realçar a cima de tudo a prudência com que é feita sem grandes deslumbramentos para depois ficarmos a ver navios … como é de costume.

   -jf-


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Jul 2011 às 18:42)

Bem, parece que a nortada veio para ficar... AA sempre bastante a oeste... Aparentemente só lá para o final da próxima semana parece querer aproximar-se... Vamos ver...

Como eu só tenho férias em Agosto, nem é assim tão mau para mim, não me importo de trabalhar assim com este tempo mais "fresco" .


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2011 às 18:49)

Estará assim tão em risco do típico verão no SW Europeu para que alguns temam pelas suas férias a tostar?Não me parece nada anormal este começo de mês de Julho, um pouco mais fresco, também porque caímos em risco de comparações com a onde de calor do final de Junho...
Parece-me haver uma tendência para o português apenas recordar os extremos e esquecer todo o resto...
Esquecendo este desabafo, para a proximidade temporal aquilo em que os modelos "apostam" é o seguinte:

- Até ao próximo sábado mantém-se uma tendência de se manter uma pequena depressão estacionada nas ilhas britânicas e, com a ajuda da localização do AA mais a oeste, teremos quase como uma roldana encaixada a empurrar pequenos restos frontais até ao NW do Continente...mesmo assim a sua influência tal como o stormy fez referencia, deverá sentir-se mais na temperatura que na precipitação...

- Em relação às temperaturas e há possibilidade de uma futura onda de calor, certamente ela aparecerá, mas para já não me parece ainda com data marcada...até quinta/sexta as máximas deverão diminuir por todo o país, voltando depois a subirem com a aproximação do AA, mas sem grandes loucuras...25/26ºC no litoral norte (mais fresco) e 30 e alguns (33/34ºC) no interior Alentejano...


----------



## Veterano (5 Jul 2011 às 18:50)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bem, parece que a nortada veio para ficar... AA sempre bastante a oeste... Aparentemente só lá para o final da próxima semana parece querer aproximar-se... Vamos ver...



  Pelo litoral norte não chega a acontecer nortada, depois de uma manhã encoberta, a tarde fica mais luminosa, com vento fraco de oeste/noroeste, até agradável.

  Parece que este padrão irá continuar pelos próximos dias...


----------



## David sf (5 Jul 2011 às 20:40)

beachboy30 disse:


> Como eu só tenho férias em Agosto, nem é assim tão mau para mim, não me importo de trabalhar assim *com este tempo mais "fresco"* .



Estamos todos mal habituados com os últimos verões.

Normais 1971-2000, Julho, Máximas:

Lisboa 27,5ºC
Évora 30,2ºC
Porto 24,4ºC
Bragança 28,5ºC
Faro 29,0ºC

Máximas de hoje, aproximadamente:

Lisboa 27ºC
Évora 32,5ºC
Porto 23ºC
Bragança 27,5ºC
Faro 29ºC

Pois parece que o tempo não está assim tão fresco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 20:46)

para mim Alentejo sem 40ºC não é Alentejo.
quero de volta o Alentejo em que estávamos mais de uma semana com 40ºC e mínimas de quase 30ºC, isso é que tem piada


----------



## David sf (5 Jul 2011 às 22:11)

Até domingo manter-se-á o tempo como nos últimos dias, com nortada e temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo da média, à excepção do Algarve que terá dias quentes em consequência da nortada.

A partir de dia 12, e ao contrário do que estava sendo previsto pelos modelos até ontem, as temperaturas subirão, mas para valores perfeitamente normais para a época, provavelmente com a manutenção da nortada no litoral oeste. 

Ensemble para o Alentejo, T2m, GFS, 12z:







Exceptuando 2 ou 3 linhas, pouco se passa dos 35ºC. Não quer dizer que não venham dias quentes, mas o padrão que se estabeleceu este verão, que dura há quase um mês e deverá durar pelo menos mais quinze dias, e é conforme ao previsto na sazonal do ECMWF, não é nada favorável a ondas de calor duradouras, eventos extremos só muito pontuais como aconteceu na semana passada.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 22:19)




----------



## beachboy30 (6 Jul 2011 às 10:19)

O regime de nortada com o AA bem a oeste continua pela semana que vem... Primeira quinzena de Julho aparentemente vai acabar como começou: AA a oeste, com muita nortada... Padrão típico de Verão, mas, dentro do padrão, o mais "fresco" que poderíamos ter (só falta a chuva miudinha ).

A ver vamos as cenas dos próximos capítulos: segunda quinzena de Julho e depois, claro está, Agosto, o meu mês de eleição . 

Na minha humilde opinião, das duas uma: ou o Verão vai ser pautado por este padrão, portanto ligeiramente abaixo da média, ou então quando vier o calor, vem a valer... vamos ver...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jul 2011 às 12:41)

Não sei porquê mas estou com um palpite que pelo menos a ultima dezena de dias do mês será torrido ... isto simplesmente porque estes primeiros 15 ou 20 dias, serão provavelmente abaixo da média, e como a natureza tem sempre tendência a equilibrar-se o mais provável é a ultima metade ser bem quente !!

Aliás o GFS tem vindo a insistir nisso há alguns dias !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2011 às 14:09)

já viram as últimas previsões do gfs?????
27ºC para Serpa na próxima semana??!!!
É O FIM!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2011 às 14:23)

Oh amigo sempre houve Verões mais frescos, o Verão no Alentejo nunca foi _obrigatoriamente_ de 35 ou mais ºC. Apenas já tivemos muito calor antes do Verão, há que haver equilíbrio. Acalme-se que ainda deverá haver uma ou duas ondas de calor.


----------



## Gongas (6 Jul 2011 às 14:52)

Discordo de alguns membros quando falam de nortada nestes dias, ainda ontem tive na praia e o vento estava fraco...aliás um rico dia de praia!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2011 às 15:17)

espero que no final de julho volte os calor "normal" com mais de 8 dias acima dos 40ºC


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Jul 2011 às 16:01)

Gongas disse:


> Discordo de alguns membros quando falam de nortada nestes dias, ainda ontem tive na praia e o vento estava fraco...aliás um rico dia de praia!!



No litoral oeste mais a sul a nortada tem-se feito sentir, e com mais intensidade que a norte (embora aqui com mais nuvens pela madrugada e manhã). É normal isto acontecer.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jul 2011 às 16:11)

Oh MeteoAlentejo ... comeste alguma cassete é que começas a enjoar o pessoal sempre a mesma conversa !!

Como já foi dito nesta primeira quinzenas as temperaturas andarão na média ou ligeiramente abaixo da média !!

Recordo que a média de Evora nas máximas é de 30,2ºC e de Beja 32ºC !!

Será que está assim tão longe ??

Gostos não se discutem ... mas cassetes já se discutem ... !!

Aproveita a vida ...


----------



## Veterano (6 Jul 2011 às 16:15)

beachboy30 disse:


> No litoral oeste mais a sul a nortada tem-se feito sentir, e com mais intensidade que a norte (embora aqui com mais nuvens pela madrugada e manhã). É normal isto acontecer.



  É verdade, mas hoje o litoral norte está a ser "bafejado" por uma nortada moderada, que serviu ao menos para limpar as nuvens.

  Quer-me parecer que nos próximos tempos a receita será esta: nuvens pela manhã, nortada pela tardinha...


----------



## PauloSR (6 Jul 2011 às 16:24)

Boa tarde a todos,

Realmente, e perdoem-me o _off-topic_, MeteoAlentejo essa conversa já enerva. Ja imaginaste se todos os membros exprimissem os seus gostos vezes sem conta, neste tópico? Este é relativo à Previsão do Tempo e Modelos, e não serve para mostrar o descontentamento e os gostos pessoais. Sei bem que não sou moderador deste fórum, mas confesso que já andava para chamar a atenção deste pormenor há algum tempo. 

Peço mais uma vez desculpa a todos pelo _off-topic_.


----------



## lsalvador (6 Jul 2011 às 19:59)

O MeteoAlentejo continua com uma azia do caraças, num dos post's anteriores ate falava dos ribatejanos, qual é o mal de terem mais calor que Serpa? não podem? existe alguma lei que o proíba. Ve la se tens calma com o que escreves, porque essa conversa já mete "nojo". Calma.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2011 às 23:14)

Amanhã vai registar-se uma pequena descida da temperatura no Algarve, 6ªfeira manter-se-á na mesma, a partir de Sábado volta a temperatura acima dos 30ºC que tem sido o normal neste Verão que tem estado bastante quente no Algarve com uma anomalia a rondar os +2ºC em relação à média.

MeteoAlentejo, tu sabes bem o que isso significa dias com 40ºC e noites com 30ºC, isso é um pesadelo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jul 2011 às 09:10)

é um pesadelo mas é bastante interessante.
isso é que tem piada


----------



## martinus (7 Jul 2011 às 12:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> é um pesadelo mas é bastante interessante.
> isso é que tem piada



Eu até posso compreender e respeitar essa perspectiva pessoal caso você de facto viva no Alentejo e não tenha ar refrigerado em casa. Já, se tem, não sei bem o que haveria eu de respeitar, mesmo que compreendesse...

Felizmente eu olho para a frente e vejo tempo fresco para Julho, ou perfeitamente normal.

Só tenho pena que já há alguns dias que não consigo obter os meteogramas do Freemeteo. A coisa parece estar meio avariada, já experimentei com o Firefox e com o Safari e nenhum dá. Alguém sabe o que se passa?


----------



## beachboy30 (7 Jul 2011 às 12:33)

Já que o mês de Julho caminha a passos largos para um mês perfeitamente "normal" de Verão, com muita nortada, principalmente no litoral oeste (e quiçá mais "fresco" que a média com o AA bastante a oeste), STORMY, qual a tua opinião para Agosto ? Achas que o AA aproxima-se de nós? Ou vamos manter a mesma "toada" e o Verão arrisca-se mesmo a ser mais "fresco" que o normal?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jul 2011 às 12:39)

martinus por acaso não tenha ar refrigirado, e a minha casa é um forno!


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Jul 2011 às 12:44)

Offtopic:

Martinus,
São destes meteogramas que estás a falar?

Que acontece quando carregas no link?


Ontopic:

Como já tanta vez foi avisado, as pessoas devem ter cuidado com o que dizem e principalmente aqui neste fórum e neste tópico, conter um bocado os seus desejos, não só porque não é agradável estar sempre a ler a mesma coisa como se torna extremamente embirrante, não vale a pena irmos por esse caminho, o que se ganha vai ser apenas uma ideia não muito agradável do membro em questão e uma "luta" constante.

O tempo é imprevisível, só tentamos achar o que desse imprevisível irá surgir, como já foi dito, estamos mal habituados ao Verão quente que se tem visto nos últimos anos, por agora a circulação da atmosfera está mais que normal para o Verão que é costume ter-mos em Portugal.

Assim que vier calor, que para a semana já deve aparecer, aproveite bem MeteoAlentejo, eu também tenho uma grande paranóia por trovoadas, e muitas das vezes até abuso bem com o desejo de querer uma trovoada que destruísse tudo (ish, o que eu disse antes e estou a dizer agora.. ), mas mantenho o desejo controlado e para mim, assim que há, aproveito.

Acho que não há mais a dizer, peço desculpa por este Ontopic mais offtopic, mas é simplesmente a minha opinião, os moderadores/administradores estão livres para apagar se assim entenderem.


----------



## martinus (7 Jul 2011 às 13:00)

JoãoPT disse:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Martinus,
> São destes meteogramas que estás a falar?
> ...



Aparecem os gráficos, mas as linhas e barras não são desenhadas, ou apenas uma pequena parte o é, e de forma não credível.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jul 2011 às 14:00)

martinus disse:


> Aparecem os gráficos, mas as linhas e barras não são desenhadas, ou apenas uma pequena parte o é, e de forma não credível.



Aqui está tudo bem!


----------



## stormy (7 Jul 2011 às 19:32)

Mudou bastante o cenario de medio e longo prazo, com o calor a ser adiado.
Neste momento, perspectivas de tempo mais quente e estavel so a partir de dia 12-14...e a tendencia para um episodio mais quente esta por um fio...embora se denote um padrao mais favoravel ao calor la para dia 16 em diante.

Desculpem a falta de acentuacao...estou em Viena e o pc nao tem acentos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2011 às 19:42)

boa tarde companheiros!!!
este verao deve de andar doente de certeza!!!minimas baixas... maximas na regiao do porto que nao passam os 23º com uma nortada desconfortavel!!
espero que o cenario mude pois dia 15 venho de ferias e ferias com este tempo...não são férias!!!

cumprimentos!!!


----------



## panda (8 Jul 2011 às 01:50)

acho que só falta mesmo nevar na serra da estrela.
para um mês de Julho estas temperaturas não são muito normais.
7654321



Dados do mapa - Termos de utilização

Aeroportos Próximos
Penhas Douradas | N/A | Parcialmente Nublado
Estações Meteorológicas Próximas
1 Manteigas | 10.7 °C
2 Nabais-Gouveia | 11.2 °C
3 APRSWXNET Covilhae | 10.6 °C
4 Covilha Serra da Estrela | 9.9 °C  
5 Loriga | 8.7 °C
6 Covilha | 10.4 °C
7 Guarda | 9.3 °C


----------



## stormy (8 Jul 2011 às 12:48)

A run das 06z de repente deu-lhe para aquecer...

O GFS coloca nesta run uma dorsal mais forte no medio e longo prazo, colocando temperaturas mais altas ja a partir do fim da proxima semana.

Como ja referi noutros posts, um cenario de aquecimento a partir de meados deste mes nao so faz sentido como e bastante provavel, embora a intensidade dependa muito da situacao sinoptica.

Resta-me referir que esta run das 06z, apesar de apostar num cenario mais quente apos uma serie de saidas frescas, nao apresenta cenarios de devaneio...o tipo de evolucao prevista ate e bem conciso e razoavel. 

Mais uma vez perdoem-me os erros de gramatica...este pc nao me premite seguir as regras gramaticais Portuguesas


----------



## beachboy30 (8 Jul 2011 às 12:55)

Ok, muito bom... De facto temperaturas máximas em Lisboa de 24ºC... Típico de Verão não me parece ser, mesmo que estivessemos "mal habituados" aos Verões quentes dos últimos anos (e até da Primavera quente deste ano)... 28ºC ainda vá, sim, normal, dentro do padrão. Agora 24ºC, e vários dias seguidos, já não me parece tão normal, na minha (humilde) opinião.

Chega mesmo a estar frio à noite...


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jul 2011 às 14:53)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> espero que no final de julho volte os calor "normal" com mais de 8 dias acima dos 40ºC



Oito dias com 40ºC ou mais é que é normal? Dou de caras com cada um... faça favor de consultar as médias e constatar que 40ºC não é nem nada que se pareça com normal... A máxima dita normal para Julho em Beja é de 32,8ºC, a 7,2ºC abaixo dos 40ºC...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jul 2011 às 14:59)

mas Beja não é Serpa, para Serpa é mais 2/3ºC e iss é a media.
Todos os Serpenses estão habituados a 40ºC e mais até , não a 30ºC como está hoje!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jul 2011 às 15:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas Beja não é Serpa, para Serpa é mais 2/3ºC e iss é a media.
> Todos os Serpenses estão habituados a 40ºC e mais até , não a 30ºC como está hoje!



Mas Luis, Serpa não há-de ser o fim do mundo que há-de ter muito mais que Beja...


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jul 2011 às 15:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas Beja não é Serpa, para Serpa é mais 2/3ºC e iss é a media.
> Todos os Serpenses estão habituados a 40ºC e mais até , não a 30ºC como está hoje!



Esta ânsia por calor imenso é-me doentia... Então, sendo como fala, a média para Serpa é de 35ºC, mais coisa menos coisa, não 40ºC. E se é como diz, que os serpenses estão mais que habituados a 40ºC, como explica que quando vem uma onda de calor, morram dezenas de pessoas pelo país fora, inclusive no Alentejo, por causa do calor? Haja paciência... 

Por favor, termine por aqui esta conversa, ou então continue privadamente.

______________________
SE chover hoje, será em regime de chuva fraca, certo(Viseu)?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jul 2011 às 15:30)

sim, não vou alimentar mais esta conversas, mas os Alentejanos estão habituados a mais de 8 dias seguidos com 40ºC!


----------



## vitamos (8 Jul 2011 às 15:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sim, não vou alimentar mais esta conversas, mas os Alentejanos estão habituados a mais de 8 dias seguidos com 40ºC!



Fonte?

Sabia por mero exemplo (e  apenas porque não encontrei dados de outras normais, ou relativos a Julho) que o a média de dias com temperaturas superiores a 40ºC na primeira quinzena de Agosto na normal de 1961-90 para a Amareleja é de (e veja bem *0,4*!!!).
Sabia que o máximo número de dias consecutivos co máximas acima de 40ºC na excepcional onda de Calor de 2003, foi de *7*! 

Os alentejanos estão habituados a mais de 8 dias com temperaturas acima de 40ºC? Onde? Dados?

Informar não é desinformar (para isso já bastam os orgãos de comunicação social!

De uma vez por todas: Seguimento e Previsão do Tempo e Modelos... Vamos voltar ao tópico por favor!


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2011 às 16:05)

Relativamente aos valores de temperatura máxima, existe uma grande diferença entre aquilo que a maior parte das pessoas julga que está a ocorrer e aquilo que  efectivamente é registado em condições padrão. Desta diferença resulta essa ideia da facilidade de se alcançarem 40ºC no Alentejo, no Rio de Janeiro e por aí.

Essa ideia pode estar presente na população menos entendida nestas questões da meteorologia, mas as pessoas que começam a interessar-se por estes assuntos rapidamente chegam à conclusão que não é bem assim.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2011 às 09:13)

O GFS ja anteve de um modo mais conciso o regresso do tempo mais quente...agradavelmente quente...para dia 12-14, com o padrao a reverter ao que era previsto ha uma semana.

Possivelmente tal deve-se ao tal regime de flutuacao das zonas de ciclogenese, que agora se desviam mais para o atlantico noroeste, deixando a nossa zona mais calma.

No longo prazo observa-se esta tendencia de se voltar ao tempo mais usual de Verao, apos esta pausa de alguns dias...

A nivel Sazonal...desde o inicio do Verao, a ideia que eu expressei na Primavera passada tem tido algumas falhas, vamos a ver como e que isso vai afectar os proximos 2 meses.

Sera que Agosto vai ser muito quente a compensar a maior instabilidade em Junho/Julho? 
Ou sera que Agosto vai ser a continuacao deste padrao?

E Setembro? sera que vai ser quente mas acabando mais intsvel e com conveccao? ou sera que vai ser um mes mais seco com o padrao que eu antevinha para Julho/Agosto a assentar tardiamente?

Bom..vamos seguindo com atencao e ver o que se nos reserva...e se ha uma coisa que e verdade e que se a Meteorologia fosse uma ciencia exata, nao teria  a mesma "pica"


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2011 às 12:21)

Algarve está em aviso amarelo para as altas temperaturas até amanhã.

Previsão da máxima para Faro de 34ºC.


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Jul 2011 às 15:45)

De facto... E ainda há gente que se questiona "ir para o Algarve no Verão? Está lá todo o Portugal e arredores"... Também pudera, com tanta nortada no resto do país, é o único sítio onde se consegue fazer praia com tempo quente...  Vento verdadeiramente quente...

Em relação a Agosto, bem, vamos ver... Eu pessoalmente espero bem que o padrão mude para algo mais quente aqui pelo litoral oeste, não só pq tenho férias em Agosto, como também não faço intenções de ir para sul... 

De facto este mês de Julho está a deixar muito a desejar, principalmente a quem esteja de férias, queira fazer praia, e não vá para o Algarve...  

Parece que a partir do final da próxima semana o AA desloca-se um pouco mais para E/NE, para mais perto de nós, na sua posição mais habitual de Verão, e as temperaturas devem subir, embora ainda com nortada, mas não tão forte talvez...


----------



## David sf (10 Jul 2011 às 20:47)

Começa a ser bastante provável a subida das temperaturas a partir do meio da semana, com especial incidência para sexta feira e o fim de semana. Nestes três dias é provável que se estabeleça um fluxo de leste ou de nordeste, podendo a temperatura ultrapassar os 30ºC no litoral e passar ligeiramente dos 35ºC no interior. Não creio que dê para mais que isto, mas é o regresso do calor, que deverá durar só por três dias, restabelecendo-se logo de seguida a nortada em todo o território. A situação mais extrema poderá ocorrer no Algarve, no domingo, já com alguma nortada, iso 24, e o Alentejo bem quente, pode ter máximas, e principalmente mínimas, extremamente elevadas.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Jul 2011 às 20:51)

Um verao bem a meu gosto. Digamos que não chove mas tambem nao há calor em excesso. Sim o fim semana adivinha-se quente na ordem dos 35C por aqui.


----------



## beachboy30 (10 Jul 2011 às 22:04)

Sim, é verdade, este mês de Julho vai "fresco", mas ainda nem a meio do Verão vamos... Ainda falta o "poderoso" mês de Agosto...  A ver vamos...


----------



## stormy (11 Jul 2011 às 10:38)

A segunda metade do mês adivinha-se quente


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jul 2011 às 10:47)

parece que sim


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Jul 2011 às 12:06)

é ? pelo meu GFS prevê algum calor( nao muito) para o f-d-s, a partir de segunda ja baixa com a chegada da nortada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jul 2011 às 12:16)

Sim as últimas previsões já dão menos calor, mas ainda se mantêm os 37ºC/38ºC para Serpa!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2011 às 12:32)

*Previsão para 3ª Feira, 12 de Julho de 2011*

*Regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:* Céu geralmente muito nublado. Aguaceiros. Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada no interior Norte. Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) com rajadas de 60 km/h no litoral e nas terras altas. Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*Regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:* Céu pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado no litoral oeste até ao meio da manhã. Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) com rajadas de 60 km/h no litoral. Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial na região Sul. Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Fonte IM


----------



## beachboy30 (11 Jul 2011 às 12:38)

Realmente, a nortada não desarma... Talvez com uma pequena pausa lá para o final da semana, mas com regresso anunciado para a semana seguinte... Que mês de Julho tão "típico" . 

Sinceramente espero que Agosto não siga as pisadas de Julho...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jul 2011 às 13:03)

A zona do Norte de Espanha junto a Portugal até está em aviso devido aos aguaceiros e trovoadas!


----------



## Vince (11 Jul 2011 às 14:00)

Sim, vem algum calor mas o GFS insiste num Verão "zigzag" sem excessos, embora ainda haja alguma margem para esbater um dos "zag's" no ensemble


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2011 às 15:40)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Gostava só de saber, com mais alguma certeza, dentro dos possíveis, do que será o tempo para os lados da Figueira da Foz na última quinzena deste mês... Já agora, amanhã está mesmo propício a aguaceiros, não é?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jul 2011 às 16:25)

sim , amanhã é possível a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas no Norte.
Em relação à segunda questão , a partir de quinta-feira vai de facto haver subida das temperaturas, mas poderá ser só uma situação temporária.


----------



## Goku (11 Jul 2011 às 16:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A zona do Norte de Espanha junto a Portugal até está em aviso devido aos aguaceiros e trovoadas!



Onde posso ter acesso a essa iformação?
Obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2011 às 16:35)

Goku disse:


> Onde posso ter acesso a essa iformação?
> Obrigado.



http://meteoalarm.eu/index.php?lang=po_PT


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jul 2011 às 16:47)

também pode consultar:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=mna


----------



## beachboy30 (12 Jul 2011 às 10:57)

E para quem pensava que a nortada ia diminuir a partir do final da semana... pelo contrário, a partir de Domingo vai aumentar e bastante...  

Só mesmo 5ª, 6ª e Sábado ela será um pouco mais fraca e com alguma componente de NE pela manhã, daí as subidas das temperaturas...

Está a ser realmente muito ventoso este mês, apesar de estarmos no padrão típico de Verão, mas com o AA tão a oeste o regime de nortada tende a ser mais forte e fresco... Chato para quem está de férias e quer fazer praia... 

Praia com vento é do pior... Espero que Agosto seja bem diferente, pois Julho caminha a passos largos para ser um mês de nortada intensa...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2011 às 15:14)

Algo se tem falado sobre a influência do AA no nosso verão, principalmente neste início mais ameno. E em boa verdade penso que todos temos a plena ideia que dele depende mesmo o possíveis entradas de calor mais intensas...
Para esta próxima semana o AA cresce ligeiramente em crista até Sábado e dessa forma há um aumento ligeiro da temperatura máxima. Depois embora ele enfraqueça um pouco, como se aproxima mais da costa oeste o GFS mantém a previsão de um aumento ligeira da máxima...embora não seja consensual entre os modelos...
O GFS aposta numa subida das máximas, em especial no Interior Alentejano, que ultrapassará os 35º lá para 2ª e 3ª, pelo resto do continente tudo mais brando, com máximas a rondar os 30ºC...mesmo assim é preciso cautela, ainda falta algum tempo e surpresas são habituais a tantas horas de distancia...
Em relação à nortada no litoral oeste, será para manter essa tendência, acentuando-se como sempre durante a parte da tarde...
A grande diferença nesta altura a meu ver entre os dois principais modelos é que o ECMWF para a próxima semana coloca na 3ª e 4ª um cavado localizado nas ilhas britânicas que "empurram" o AA para mais longe de nós...como tal se por um lado a partir do início da próxima o GFS mantém as temperaturas em crescendo, o europeu prevê até nova queda nas temperaturas máximas...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2011 às 12:45)

*Temperaturas máximas "abaixo da média para época"*

“As temperaturas estão abaixo dos valores médios para a época. Nos próximos dias prevêem-se pequenas subidas de temperaturas máximas de dois/três graus Celsius e mantêm-se assim até sábado. No domingo devem voltar a descer”, adiantou à agência Lusa Idália Mendonça do Instituto de Meteorologista (IM). A fonte adiantou também que “não se vislumbra que se estabeleça no território uma corrente de leste ou sueste nos próximos dias e, por isso, as temperaturas têm algumas flutuações, mas sem grandes alterações.
De acordo com a meteorologista, as temperaturas máximas só deverão atingir 30 graus no interior do Alentejo, Castelo Branco e no Algarve, mas sem se estabelecer tempo quente. O IM prevê para hoje céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando alguns períodos de maior nebulosidade nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, vento fraco a moderado, sendo forte nas terras altas e pequena subida da temperatura máxima.
No Porto prevê-se uma temperatura máxima de 24 graus Celsius, em Lisboa 26 e em Faro 32.

Destak


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Jul 2011 às 13:03)

Ah, lá está, afinal não era só estar "mal habituado" aos Verões anteriores... As temperaturas estão mesmo mais baixas que o normal...  A nortada é típica mas não tão fresca e forte em pleno Verão... E tantos dias seguidos... Até já a água do mar sofre com isso, com temperaturas mais baixas (no Algarve não vai além dos 20ºC...).  

Julho está feito, siga-se Agosto. Previsões/tendências/opiniões?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jul 2011 às 13:06)

pode ser que comecem a dar-me razão!


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2011 às 13:08)

Gerofil disse:


> *Temperaturas máximas "abaixo da média para época"*
> 
> “As temperaturas estão abaixo dos valores médios para a época. Nos próximos dias prevêem-se pequenas subidas de temperaturas máximas de dois/três graus Celsius e mantêm-se assim até sábado. No domingo devem voltar a descer”, adiantou à agência Lusa Idália Mendonça do Instituto de Meteorologista (IM). A fonte adiantou também que “não se vislumbra que se estabeleça no território uma corrente de leste ou sueste nos próximos dias e, por isso, as temperaturas têm algumas flutuações, mas sem grandes alterações.
> De acordo com a meteorologista, as temperaturas máximas só deverão atingir 30 graus no interior do Alentejo, Castelo Branco e no Algarve, mas sem se estabelecer tempo quente. O IM prevê para hoje céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando alguns períodos de maior nebulosidade nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, vento fraco a moderado, sendo forte nas terras altas e pequena subida da temperatura máxima.
> ...



Por acaso a estação de Tavira está com uma média mensal para este mês de 24.7ºC, quando a média para o período 71-00 ronda os 24.3ºC. Portanto, o mês não está abaixo da média em todo o território.


----------



## martinus (13 Jul 2011 às 13:32)

Sim, Faro tem anomalia positiva de 2,4 C nos últimos 30 dias. A nortada, como é natural, está a afectar mais o Norte do país.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08554_30.gif




frederico disse:


> Por acaso a estação de Tavira está com uma média mensal para este mês de 24.7ºC, quando a média para o período 71-00 ronda os 24.3ºC. Portanto, o mês não está abaixo da média em todo o território.


----------



## Norther (13 Jul 2011 às 13:35)

frederico disse:


> Por acaso a estação de Tavira está com uma média mensal para este mês de 24.7ºC, quando a média para o período 71-00 ronda os 24.3ºC. Portanto, o mês não está abaixo da média em todo o território.



quando á nortada no litoral norte e centro o Algarve costuma aquecer


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jul 2011 às 14:20)

Por exemplo, na cidade do Porto a média da temperatura máxima entre 1971-2000 no mês de Julho é de 25ºC, não muito distante dos valores que temos tido...e não esquecer que as médias são feitas de valores mais altos e outros mais baixos...
Referir também que a média de dias com temperatura superior a 30ºC é apenas de 4...
Está um tempo fresco, mas nada de extraordinário como alguns parecem querer fazer parecer...


----------



## panda (13 Jul 2011 às 20:04)

quem diz que Julho ta com temperaturas na média só se for em sonhos.
o mês de Julho praticante sempre foi o mais


----------



## stormy (14 Jul 2011 às 02:02)

panda disse:


> quem diz que Julho ta com temperaturas na média só se for em sonhos.
> o mês de Julho praticante sempre foi o mais



Devido á predominancia do vento de N, o Algarve tem tido valores dentro ou acima da média...e o sul do pais tem andado mais ou menos na media.

Já o Norte e centro é outra questão..não só a advecção de ar mais frio como a coberturna nebulosa anormalmente extensa tem levado a valores baixos da temperatura.

No interior, a entrada de ar mais fresco e com dewpoint baixo, vindo de N/NW, tambem tem levado a minimas baixas generalisadas...

É esta conjunção que está a fazer com que este mes esteja a ser talvez um pouco abaixo da média...mas não assim tanto.

Julho e Agosto são os meses mais quentes em Portugal continental..mas Agosto é um pouco mais quente que Julho, em grande parte do territorio.


Bom...nos proximos dias espera-se que o regime de nortada, e a influencia da actividade depressionaria a NE se mantenha..embora haja uma tendencia algo solida de tempo mais estavel e quente após dia 20, resultado da fusão entre a dorsal africana e a atlantica, num sistema anticiclonico estavel que levaria á advecção gradual de massas de ar mais quente sob a a peninsula.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2011 às 10:14)

stormy disse:


> Devido á predominancia do vento de N, o Algarve tem tido valores dentro ou acima da média...e o sul do pais tem andado mais ou menos na media.
> 
> Já o Norte e centro é outra questão..não só a advecção de ar mais frio como a coberturna nebulosa anormalmente extensa tem levado a valores baixos da temperatura.
> 
> ...



Apenas acrescentando:

A presença de nortadas, por vezes prolongadas, é algo habitual nos nossos verões. Em alguns anos é mais acentuada noutros nem tantos. Tenho na minha memória mais verões assim. Não acho esta situação, sinceramente, fora do normal. Além disso há que ter em conta o mês de Agosto. Como referiste e bem, por algum motivo a média das temperaturas em Agosto é superior nas normais. Por vezes a nossa memória de verões mais tórridos pode condicionar uma análise. É normal... Mas nestas coisas o paciente aguardar pelo boletim do IM deste mês poderá esclarecer estas questões. 

Quanto a percepções e alguma lógica. Poderá acontecer que, de facto, norte e centro do país (sobretudo litoral) acabem Julho abaixo da média. Obviamente que as normais se estabelecem de equilíbrio entre anos mais e menos quentes... São médias e não modas ou medianas, logo isso deve obrigatoriamente acontecer. O Alentejo ainda tenho dúvidas, mas poderá eventualmente ter alguma anomalia negativa. Quanto ao Algarve será normal se acabar o mês com anomalia positiva. A nortada nefasta para os veraneantes no geral, é para os Algarvios uma benesse no que à prática do veraneio diz respeito


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2011 às 11:13)

A média em Agosto não é superior em todo o território. Olhando para as normais climatológicas de diferentes períodos constata-se que há uma tendência para que a Norte Julho seja o mês mais quente, ao passo que a Sul há uma tendência para que Agosto seja o mês mais quente. Por outro lado, há uma tendência para que a Norte Agosto seja um mês mais chuvoso que Julho. 

A diferença é muito ligeira, mas existe e não pode ser ignorada:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/002/

Portanto, de uma forma muito geral:

- A Norte, o mês mais quente é Julho;
- A Sul, o mês mais quente é Agosto.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2011 às 11:16)

Vitamos, os algarvios não gostam da nortada. Traz água fria. A bóia de Faro em dias recentes já esteve com temperaturas inferiores a 20ºC, típicas de Primavera ou de final de Outono e não de Verão. A média para o Cabo de Santa Maria nesta altura é de 22ºC, e para Monte Gordo de 24/25ºC. Monte Gordo tem andado pelos 22ºC, por causa da nortada. Os algarvios gostam sim de levante!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2011 às 12:36)

Adoro levante


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2011 às 13:09)

Eu não entendo a tanta discussão acerca da nortada, isto porque até temos tido alguns episódios de calor bastante "agradáveis", nem estamos assim num ano tão ventoso, a não ser que o resto deste mês seja tão ventoso como estes últimos dias. Sem dúvida que este verão está a ser mais ventoso que o ano passado, mas mesmo assim ainda nada por aí além. Ainda está muito longe de ser um ano semelhante a 2007.


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Jul 2011 às 15:04)

Para esta nortada diminuir, só o AA aproximando-se mais de nós, mais para E, senão nada feito. De qualquer das formas, está na sua zona habitual de Verão, o facto de estar um pouco mais a oeste, provoca toda esta nortada... 

A água do mar, por consequência, anda mais fria, mas ao menos os Algarvios podem-se "rir" do resto do país pois o vento que lá chega é bem mais quente... 

Resta saber como se irá comportar Agosto...


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2011 às 16:18)

beachboy30 disse:


> Para esta nortada diminuir, só o AA aproximando-se mais de nós, mais para E, senão nada feito. De qualquer das formas, está na sua zona habitual de Verão, o facto de estar um pouco mais a oeste, provoca toda esta nortada...
> 
> A água do mar, por consequência, anda mais fria, mas ao menos os Algarvios podem-se "rir" do resto do país pois o vento que lá chega é bem mais quente...
> 
> Resta saber como se irá comportar Agosto...



O vento pode escaldar, mas isso pouco interessa, a água estará mais fria que o normal na costa Sul, por causa dos fenómenos de upwelling.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jul 2011 às 19:46)

por este andar arrisco-me a passar as ferias metido em casa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2011 às 21:25)

beachboy30 disse:


> Para esta nortada diminuir, só o AA aproximando-se mais de nós, mais para E, senão nada feito. De qualquer das formas, está na sua zona habitual de Verão, o facto de estar um pouco mais a oeste, provoca toda esta nortada...
> 
> A água do mar, por consequência, anda mais fria, mas ao menos os Algarvios podem-se "rir" do resto do país pois o vento que lá chega é bem mais quente...
> 
> Resta saber como se irá comportar Agosto...



O Algarve pode estar quente mas pouco interessa. Tal como diz, o Frederico nós gostamos é de Levante, para a água fique quentinha. Assim, com uns meros 20ºC, a água está gélida e basta ir até uma praia seja ela qual for (tirando a de Monte Gordo) mas alguns ficam na poça quando a maré vaza e dizem que a água está quente, todos dizem o mesmo, onde anda a água quente. Nem, as noites são agradáveis, são sempre bastante ventosas e isso torna as noites desagradáveis e não noites calmas como é o caso do Algarve. 

Nos últimos dias, tenho recebido vários e-mails oriundos do meu blog, da zona de Albufeira, Portimão e de Lagos a procurarem explicações porque razão a água está tão gelada este ano. 

A nortada seca tudo e se continuar assim por mais uma semana ou duas é bem capaz de o Algarve ser atingido por incêndios.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2011 às 22:21)

Xiiiiiii, ninguém está contente!

Vamos lá a ver: 
- é normal termos nortada, uns anos mais e outros menos. Este aparentemente até está a ser mediano.
- a temperatura da água do mar está baixa? Nem por isso, 17ºC na costa oeste e cerca de 20ºC na costa sul está bem dentro do normal...há anos com 14 e 15ºC na costa oeste norte e menos de 20ºC na costa sul por esta altura.

Acho que de facto estamos mal habituados pelos anos mais recentes, mais quentes, com mais "lestada" (e por acréscimo ondas de calor - que não aparecem todos os anos!). Um regresso à "normalidade" é para muitos um sinal de arrefecimento e pouco usual até.
Este é de facto um tempo mais típico da minha infância (e segundo os mais velhos o normal no verão).

Como sempre, e como não quero ser "desmancha-prazeres",  deixo uma luz ao fundo do túnel...
O nosso tão "amado" *ECMWF* aponta para o regresso da lestada no final da próxima semana. Muito tempo...mas quem sabe venha o tão almejado tempo quente (que é norma aparecer na 2ª quinzena) e acabe com a malfada nortada; um levante até seria bem-vindo...







Até as temperaturas deverão subir...


----------



## David sf (14 Jul 2011 às 23:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Xiiiiiii, ninguém está contente!



Eu estou contente. Este ano não tem havido tortura (vários dias e noites quentes consecutivas). O ano passado quando se previam 35ºC para o Alentejo suspirava de alívio, as temperaturas iriam descer. Amanhã prevê-se essa temperatura e a sensação é que vai estar um dia de calor extremo.

Voltando aos modelos, e olhando para a previsão ensemblistica do ECMWF, poderemos estar à beira de passarmos todo o mês de Julho sem termos a visita da iso 20, pelo menos de forma consistente. Esta é a previsão a 240 horas, correspondente ao período para o qual, como o Aristocrata mostrou, a run determinista prevê uma boa lestada com a migração do anticiclone para a zona da Irlanda:






Nem sequer chega aos 18ºC, a média das T850. A única coisa que salta à vista é outro verão extremamente quente na Rússia, com um bom bloqueio, mas com a diferença, face ao ano passado, da existência do anticiclone dos Açores, substituindo a tendência de fluxo de sul em 2010 pela nortada. Portanto a coisa não está para grandes calores, e ou muda o padrão, ou o verão será todo assim, com episódios esporádicos mais quentinhos como o de amanhã e sábado.


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2011 às 06:15)

Eu sou novo, tenho pouco mais de 20 anos, mas recordo-me de Estios com Junho e Julho de água fria e nortada forte, assim como me recordo de outros meses de Julho com alguns dias de céu nublado e vento fresco e forte de sudoeste. Também me recordo que nalguns desses anos com início de Verão mais fresco houve depois longos períodos de levante no final de Agosto, Setembro ou em Outubro. Recordo-me mesmo de ir à praia em Outubro, estar calor e água quente, como num dia típico de Verão.

A estação estival algarvia é assim! O tempo de praia tanto pode começar num mês de Primavera ou em Junho, como pode terminar em meados de Setembro ou durar até Novembro. E durante este longo período há  semanas de nortada rija e água mais fria, semanas de levante, água quente e noites quentes, e semanas com o estado de tempo mais comum, brisa de sudoeste durante a tarde e noites calmas com uma ligeira brisa de norte, temperaturas dentro da média e água com temperaturas dentro da média.

Conheço até quem prefira o mês de Setembro e o final de Agosto para passar férias no Algarve, e os meus familiares contam que no passado havia quem marcasse férias para a primeira quinzena de Outubro, e fizesse praia nesse mês. O final do Verão, se a minha memória não me falha, teve sempre menos eventos de nortada que Junho e Julho.

Hoje:

Bóia de Faro: 19.1ºC
Isla Canela: 22ºC

De facto a água está mesmo gelada. O normal para esta altura do ano seriam 22ºC em Faro e 24ºC em Monte Gordo.


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2011 às 07:53)

frederico disse:


> Eu sou novo, tenho pouco mais de 20 anos, mas recordo-me de Estios com Junho e Julho de água fria e nortada forte, assim como me recordo de outros meses de Julho com alguns dias de céu nublado e vento fresco e forte de sudoeste. Também me recordo que nalguns desses anos com início de Verão mais fresco houve depois longos períodos de levante no final de Agosto, Setembro ou em Outubro. Recordo-me mesmo de ir à praia em Outubro, estar calor e água quente, como num dia típico de Verão.
> 
> A estação estival algarvia é assim! O tempo de praia tanto pode começar num mês de Primavera ou em Junho, como pode terminar em meados de Setembro ou durar até Novembro. E durante este longo período há  semanas de nortada rija e água mais fria, semanas de levante, água quente e noites quentes, e semanas com o estado de tempo mais comum, brisa de sudoeste durante a tarde e noites calmas com uma ligeira brisa de norte, temperaturas dentro da média e água com temperaturas dentro da média.



E não esquecer que tivemos muito levante e muito suão durante a primavera.

E concordo que no Algarve os meses de Setembro e Outubro são bastante bons para a praia, não é como Julho e Agosto que dá para ir todos os dias, mas os melhores dias de praia costumam acontecer nesses meses, com a água mais quente, as praias com menos gente e sem vento.


----------



## Veterano (15 Jul 2011 às 08:44)

David sf disse:


> E concordo que no Algarve os meses de Setembro e Outubro são bastante bons para a praia, não é como Julho e Agosto que dá para ir todos os dias, mas os melhores dias de praia costumam acontecer nesses meses, com a água mais quente, as praias com menos gente e sem vento.



  No litoral norte, há trinta anos atrás, Setembro era um excelente mês de praia, quase sem vento, sem confusões e água apetecível. Actualmente nem tanto...


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Jul 2011 às 14:44)

Bem, no meio disto tudo, quase certo é que o mês de Julho vai acabar como começou: AA a oeste, com muita nortada (por vezes "fresca") à mistura devido também a restos de cavados, e sem eventos de calor extremo. 

Tendo em conta as previsões a curto prazo, pode-se dizer-se desde já, acho eu, e sem grande margem de erro, que este mês de Julho será caracterizado por "ventoso" (nortada). Acho que disso ninguém tem dúvidas. 

Temperatura da água do mar também um pouco abaixo do normal, devido a este facto.

Próximos capítulos: Agosto (o meu mês de eleição para férias ).


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Jul 2011 às 15:24)

Veterano disse:


> No litoral norte, há trinta anos atrás, Setembro era um excelente mês de praia, quase sem vento, sem confusões e água apetecível. Actualmente nem tanto...



Exactamente, lembro-me de ir para a Praia de Mira durante todo o mês de Setembro e estava-se muito melhor que em Agosto pois a água do mar estava mais quente e a ondulação era menor. O mar costumava recuar bastante e formavam-se línguas de areia que permitiam andar com a água pelo joelho durante uma distância muito grande.


----------



## stormy (15 Jul 2011 às 15:50)

Os EUA estão a entrar numa onda de calor extrema, que durará uns dias ou mesmo a semana toda.

Como já tinha referido, há um metodo de analise da actividade ciclonica muito util na intrepetação dos modelos no longo prazo, que tem que ver com os hot-spots na advecção tropical e na sua influencia nas depressões.

Seguindo esse raciocinio, começo a crer ( embora já o tenha dito há muito tempo e os modelos tenham vindo a adiar) que o fim do mês pode ser mais quente por cá, com a actividade extratropical a localizar-se no Atlantico NW alimentada pelo forte influxo tropical a afastar a dorsal para leste.

Com o inicio da fase activa da temporada de furacões tambem se espera que a actividade no atlantico aumente, e os tracks serão tendencialmente em direcção ao Atlantico NW..portanto...este ciclo de fortes depressões em Labrador poderá intensificar-se ao longo das proximas semanas.

Com base nisso, vejo hipoteses de Agosto e mesmo Setembro serem meses com "melhor tempo" no SW Europeu.

A situação do Outono ainda está muito difusa...mas Outubro e Novembro ( talvez já a partir do Final de Setembro) talvez venham a ser meses com anomalias positivas de temp e eventualmente de precipitação...o Inverno não traz boas prespectivas, já que o forte PDO- e niña poderão levar a uma NAO+/AO+ e a um inverno fresco e seco.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jul 2011 às 16:18)

Lisboa com previsão de *Vento Muito Forte*...


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jul 2011 às 16:22)

Spider VV nesse dia haverá uma descida generalizada das temperaturas com especial destaque para a região norte, não será de admirar que tal se verifique.


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Jul 2011 às 16:30)

Vamos ter esperança em Agosto que Julho, esse, está feito... Quando a nortada começa a diminuir, eis que aparece logo outro regime mais forte... 

Quanto aos dias bons de praia em Setembro e Outubro, concordo, há dias excelentes nessa altura, com vento praticamente nulo mas há um grande senão para mim: dias já bastante mais pequenos... Para mim, é algo que não se coaduna com Verão... Verão é sinónimo de dias grandes, ou pelo menos tem muita importância para mim...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jul 2011 às 16:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Lisboa com previsão de *Vento Muito Forte*...



Muito bom, e eu vou lá estar nesse dia, sábado e domingo ..


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jul 2011 às 16:59)

Estação do Cais do Sodré vai ser engraçada de se seguir. Aqui junto ao Rio


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2011 às 17:04)

lsalvador disse:


> Estação do Cais do Sodré vai ser engraçada de se seguir. Aqui junto ao Rio



A minha então  se atingir os 80 km/h será um recorde de verão.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jul 2011 às 17:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> A minha então  se atingir os 80 km/h será um recorde de verão.



Mário a tua não conta   estas sempre em cima


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jul 2011 às 22:28)

De acordo com os modelos parece que este mês de Julho vai continuar na mesma tendencia e o que me parece que se traduzirá segundo esta tendência num mês de Julho bastante fresquinho, com uma anomalia nas máximas na ordem dos 3ºC na região Norte, cerca de 2º na região Centro, e interior alentejano e apenas o Algarve devido á nortada tem a tendencia inversa ....

PS: Isto sem dados oficiais, apenas tendo como base um apanhado dos dias do IM entre os dias 6 e 14 Julho, e tomando como dados Porto, Lisboa, Faro e beja ... i isto simplesmente para enquadrar com as previsões dos modelos que apontam para uma continuação desta situação ao longo do mês..

Isto está de acordo com as previsões dos modelos sazonal da NOAA, que indica com especial incidência para um Verão mais fresquinho ...
O Outono/Inverno tal como o Stormy não me cheira nada bem ....


----------



## martinus (15 Jul 2011 às 23:23)

Aurélio disse:


> O Outono/Inverno tal como o Stormy não me cheira nada bem ....



Não cheira bem? Quer dizer um Inverno com temperaturas abaixo da média e chuva abaixo da média? Para mim a primeira parte é bastante aromática, a segunda já nem tanto. Frio e chuvoso seria o Inverno celestial (digo celestial porque suponho que no inferno nunca está frio nem chove...).


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2011 às 00:08)

Analisando padrões de anos anteriores, pelo menos no Algarve, anos hidrológicos com um início de Outono precoce e muito chuvoso costumam ser seguidos de Invernos secos e frios. Mesmo assim até podem ser anos hidrológicos que ficam depois na média ou acima da média só com o Outono e com um período de chuvas entre meados de Março e de Maio.

Este padrão foi muito comum nas últimas três décadas. Olhando para normais antigas, parece que o padrão mais comum no passado foi aproxidamente o que tivemos nos últimos dois anos: Verão prolongado até meados de Outubro, Outono para o seco, e período das chuvas fortes entre Dezembro e Março/Abril.


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Jul 2011 às 10:21)

De facto este mês de Julho não tem mais que 2 ou 3 dias seguidos de sol (litoral oeste)... Depois de uma 5ª e 6ª feira até com algum calor, eis que Sábado começa com o céu nublado pelo litoral oeste... Lá se vão os planos de ir até à praia com a minha filhota...  Enfim, não me lembro de um mês de Julho em que tenha feito tão pouca praia como este (fins de semana)...

Vamos ver o reservam as 3 semanas de férias que tenho em Agosto... Tanto eu como a minha mulher e filha adoramos praia e como vamos ficar pelo litoral oeste... AA, aproxima-te mais de nós se faz favor . Senão vai ser de facto um fiasco


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Jul 2011 às 14:36)

Ok, mas de qualquer das formas, dê por onde der, não está um bom mês de Julho para fazer praia no litoral oeste. Longe disso. Até pode ser um mês de Julho relativamente normal e dentro do padrão de Verão mas... não está bom para veranear nas praias do litoral oeste. 

Agosto tenho esperança que seja melhor, menos ventoso pelo menos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jul 2011 às 17:34)

Atenção para o vento (Nunca é demais avisar) amanha na costa oeste que deverá ser forte:

Principio de Tarde






Fim de tarde





Rajadas que poderão chegar aos 70km/h de rajada de Norte...

Vejam onde estacionam os vossos carros, pois sugiro que nao o façam ao pe de pequenas arvore, contentores do lixo, debaixo de varandas(que contenha pequeno vasos)... Etc...


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Jul 2011 às 19:13)

"Estou farto da nortada, só queria um dia de praia normal. E tu ?" 
 Este é o nome de um grupo no Facebook que tem estado inactivo mas cujo titulo se aplica a estas última semanas. Hoje, aqui na minha zona, o vendaval é incrível. Sol, só uma hora no máximo, durante todo o dia. 
 Sei que não adianta lamentar mas  assim,
 Não há condições...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2011 às 20:05)

]ToRnAdO[;288280 disse:
			
		

> Atenção para o vento (Nunca é demais avisar) amanha na costa oeste que deverá ser forte:
> 
> Principio de Tarde
> 
> ...



Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas quanto é que equivale 20 nós?


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2011 às 20:11)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas quanto é que equivale 20 nós?



Segundo a wikipédia, um nó são 1,852km/h. Logo, 20 nós deveriam ser 37,04km/h. Mas não sei se essa informação está correta...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2011 às 20:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Segundo a wikipédia, um nó são 1,852km/h. Logo, 20 nós deveriam ser 37,04km/h. Mas não sei se essa informação está correta...



então e com o é que amanhã estão previstas rajádas de 70km/h?, se é só 20 nó.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2011 às 21:04)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> então e com o é que amanhã estão previstas rajádas de 70km/h?, se é só 20 nó.



37km/h será a intensidade prevista da velocidade do vento, obviamente que as rajadas serão mais fortes, e talvez possam atingir os 70km/h


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Jul 2011 às 23:30)

Jota 21 disse:


> "Estou farto da nortada, só queria um dia de praia normal. E tu ?"
> Este é o nome de um grupo no Facebook que tem estado inactivo mas cujo titulo se aplica a estas última semanas. Hoje, aqui na minha zona, o vendaval é incrível. Sol, só uma hora no máximo, durante todo o dia.
> Sei que não adianta lamentar mas  assim,
> Não há condições...



 De facto, férias este ano em Julho, para quem queira praia e sem ir para o Algarve... um fiasco, não há praia que escape... e ficar nas dunas não é opção... pois quando se chega à beira mar, ui... Para não falar da água do mar, que está "GELADA"...

Há quem ache normal e goste do tempo assim, no Verão... Eu pessoalmente para trabalhar não me importo nada, está "fresco", pena que nem os fins de semana escapam...  

Agora, se tiver o azar de apanhar este tempo em Agosto, nas minhas férias...  Mas por norma Agosto costuma ser menos ventoso... Mas não sei porquê, mas acho que este ano temos aqui um "escudo" a impedir o AA de aproximar-se mais de nós... Os cavados têm sido imponentes... Resta saber até quando.

Mas de facto quem tirou férias agora teve azar, neste capítulo...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2011 às 00:13)

Para amanhã sempre se mantêm o vento forte. Vamos lá com que poderemos contar, o IM dá rajadas até 65 km/h no litoral oeste de norte a sul. Será que amanhã irei ter 80 km/h, se nos últimos dias tenho tido sempre acima dos 70's


----------



## David sf (17 Jul 2011 às 18:27)

stormy disse:


> Seguindo esse raciocinio, começo a crer ( embora já o tenha dito há muito tempo e os modelos tenham vindo a adiar) que o fim do mês pode ser mais quente por cá, com a actividade extratropical a localizar-se no Atlantico NW alimentada pelo forte influxo tropical a afastar a dorsal para leste.



Começa a ser provável a mudança de padrão a partir do próximo fim de semana, com a dorsal atlântica a mudar-se para a região entre os Açores e o UK. Tal posição induziria um fluxo de nordeste ou de leste, o que originaria a primeira semana de tempo de Verão no litoral. Não acho que tenhamos qualquer evento extraordinário, não me parece que venha uma entrada de ar quente africano, mas simplesmente uma mudança na direcção do vento, que fará subir as temperaturas para ligeiramente acima dos 30ºC no litoral e para cerca de 35ºC no interior. E a nortada deverá amainar ou mesmo cessar nalguns dias.

Até ao fim de semana mais do mesmo, com alguns altos e baixos pouco significativos.


----------



## beachboy30 (17 Jul 2011 às 20:56)

Parece realmente que a partir do próximo fim de semana o AA tende a aproximar-se mais de nós, e já não era sem tempo. De qualquer das formas, e tal como o David sf referiu, não será uma aproximação assim tão efusiva, mas o suficiente para termos alguma corrente de NE/E pela manhã, embora não muito forte, no litoral oeste talvez até nem se note, mas pode ser o suficiente para "eliminar" a nortada, pelo menos grande parte do dia... A ver vamos, para já os principais modelos estão concordantes...

Pode ser um bom pronúncio para Agosto e para quem vai de férias nessa altura .

Entretanto mais uma semana se espera de muita nortada... Já enjoa este tempo, hoje chegou a estar frio...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (18 Jul 2011 às 09:31)

(OFF Topic) Muito se tem falado das temperaturas do mês de julho, ins diziem que esta fresco outros dizem que a temeratura tem esta dentro da média, dentro da minha modestia opinião so as temperaturas mininas que esta~bem bacahas ha sitios na ordem dos 7 a 10 Graus o que para Julho convenhamos que sao baixitas. Se estiver enganado corrijam-me, aguardemos entao pelo proximo FDS.


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Jul 2011 às 10:51)

Mais uma vez, o ECMWF e o GFS voltam a adiar o calor... O AA não se vai deslocar muito da posição onde se tem encontrado até à data, bastante a oeste, o que significa que a nortada vai acompanhar-nos novamente pelo fim de semana que vem, embora as temperaturas devam subir devido a alguma componente de NE/E pela manhã, com o AA a aproximar-se ligeiramente de nós... 

Esta posição do AA favorece os cavados ou restos de superfícies frontais no nosso país, daí esta nortada tão fresca e forte... 

Já começo a achar que nem Agosto vai escapar a este padrão...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2011 às 12:12)

Será que chove...







Uma coisa é certa... Nos próximos dias calor não vamos passar!


----------



## martinus (18 Jul 2011 às 12:58)

Para Braga está prevista chuva e vento moderado, para esta tarde e noite, com mínima de 10 C. (previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia e do Freemeteo). A acontecer será uma coisa digna de ser vista, no dia 18 de Julho. Eu não me lembro de ver tal coisa, é o dia do meu aniversário. O céu está encoberto e a chuva parece credível, para daqui a umas horas


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2011 às 16:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Será que chove...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qual é esse site? 



martinus disse:


> Para Braga está prevista chuva e vento moderado, para esta tarde e noite, com mínima de 10 C. (previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia e do Freemeteo). A acontecer será uma coisa digna de ser vista, no dia 18 de Julho. Eu não me lembro de ver tal coisa, é o dia do meu aniversário. O céu está encoberto e a chuva parece credível, para daqui a umas horas



Parabéns!  Desculpem o offtopic.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2011 às 17:16)

realmente :S
já nao me lembro de um verao tao "enfadonho" como este..


sol/nortada vs encoberto/chuva

ja o meu sogro disse e talvez com razao mes de maio foi um antentico verão!


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Jul 2011 às 17:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> realmente :S
> já nao me lembro de um verao tao "enfadonho" como este..
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutamente. Abril e Maio foram os verdadeiros meses de Verão cá, AA em cima do golfo da Biscaia, potentes correntes de E/NE/SE. A partir daí, e tirando alguns dias em Junho (nomeadamente aquele tórrido fim de semana no fim), o "Outono" começou... e já começo a ter as minhas dúvidas que dê lugar ao verdadeiro Verão... 

Normalmente, Primaveras quentes dão lugar a Verões frescos, tenho essa percepção... Talvez alguém tenha dados mais concretos sobre isto... 

Mas realmente está de acordo com as previsões sazonais, infelizmente (para mim)...


----------



## Veterano (18 Jul 2011 às 20:30)

beachboy30 disse:


> Normalmente, Primaveras quentes dão lugar a Verões frescos, tenho essa percepção... Talvez alguém tenha dados mais concretos sobre isto...
> Mas realmente está de acordo com as previsões sazonais, infelizmente (para mim)...



  Tradicionalmente, depois das nortadas, era frequente virar a leste, e aí vinha o calor. Tudo isto acompanhado por poucas nuvens.

  Este ano, às nortadas seguem-se mais nuvens e a seguir nortada e ainda alguma chuva.

  Parece ser este o padrão...


----------



## Gato Preto (18 Jul 2011 às 22:27)

Boa noite a todos,

Estive a dar uma espreitadela no FMNOC e lá o NOGAPS mostra o AA dirigir-se para uma posição mais normal para a época, especialmente a partir de domingo. Será?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2011 às 22:43)

yap nem mais ultima semana de julho promete estar dento do verão normal em portugal sendo que as previsoes a curto medio prazo andam a errar muito ultimamente!
a ver vamos...


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jul 2011 às 03:19)

O que mais tem acontecido tem sido toda a gente à procura de uma Verão mais consistente ao fundo do túnel, mas os modelos com o aproximar das horas vão esbatendo o calor que previam com algumas horas de antecedência, essa sim tem sido a regra ultimamente...
Mesmo assim não podemos deixar de "confiar" neles, devemos é desconfiar com aumento das horas, principalmente com a instabilidade que temos tido, principalmente mais a norte...onde até acumulações dignas não convectivas temos tido...

Em relação aos modelos, por exemplo o GFS é notório em esticar o AA para leste, mais próximo daquilo que é habitual (desde os Açores até à Irlanda), principalmente a partir de 6a feira...teríamos temperaturas máximas próximas dos 30ºC/32ºC no litoral e nos 35ºC ou mais no interior...mesmo assim o melhor é esperar para ver...

O ECMWF é mais arriscado...como sempre mais para o 80 que para o 8...leva o AA até à Islandia...ao largo a costa oeste da Irlanda...

Em boa verdade, os modelos voltam a prever a chegada do verão quente mais a norte, será que é desta?


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Jul 2011 às 09:09)

Bem, parece que é desta que o AA se vai deslocar mais para E/NE e alargar a sua influência no continente... Espera-se uma corrente de E/NE já a partir de Sábado, portanto o regresso do calor (quase um mês depois!) está quase confirmado, os principais modelos têm estado a ser consistentes... 

Será este o pronúncio para Agosto? Ou será que vai acontecer algo como aconteceu no final de Junho (muito calor), apenas para dar lugar depois a um mês de muita nortada "fresca", portanto mais de acordo com as previsões sazonais? A ver vamos... 

Eu aposto num Agosto quente, para compensar esta "frescura" (e chuva esta manhã!)


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jul 2011 às 11:19)

Bom dia, sei que grande parte do pessoal aqui, com algumas excepções, gosta mais de chuva, vento e afins mas já chega, certo? 
 Já hoje vi uns modelos de sonho, com o AA a estender-se ao comprido, a trazer ventinho de leste e sueste, a aquecer o nosso cantinho e a água das praias algarvias que nestes dias tem estado uma autêntica desgraça. Esperemos que os modelos se confirmem porque com cortes nos subsídios de Natal, Troikas, FMI's, etc, ao menos que o verão venha animar os portugueses...


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jul 2011 às 12:32)

Parece que é desta, vamos ver as previsões do IM - *Instituto de meteorologia:*

No Porto as previsões são de algum calor e tempo de Verão.






Em Leiria, calor e muito sol.






Lisboa, com temperaturas quentes.






Para aqui, no Montijo a brasa é total 






Beja ardente, também.






Faro com temperaturas ligeiramente mais baixas, mas acima dos 30ºC.






*Isto são previsões, pode mudar ou não, claro. *


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 15:14)

AndréFrade disse:


> Parece que é desta, vamos ver as previsões do IM - *Instituto de meteorologia:*
> 
> *Isto são previsões, pode mudar ou não, claro. *



Claro que vai mudar, o mais provável é que não venha a estar tanto calor. Aí essa imagem do Montijo esquece. Não vai estar tanto calor. São previsões a uma semana, por vezes nem a 3 dias são certas.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jul 2011 às 15:38)

Pedro disse:


> Claro que vai mudar, o mais provável é que não venha a estar tanto calor. Aí essa imagem do Montijo esquece. Não vai estar tanto calor. São previsões a uma semana, por vezes nem a 3 dias são certas.



Como é obvio eu sei  

Mas não, não vou esquecer a imagem do montijo, porque ( Apesar de ir quase decerteza mudar ) ainda há pouco tempo, em Junho previa-se a 10 dias 41ºC para o Montijo e nesse dia lembro-me de tocar perto dos 39ºC .


----------



## adiabático (19 Jul 2011 às 16:40)

Jota 21 disse:


> Bom dia, sei que grande parte do pessoal aqui, com algumas excepções, gosta mais de chuva, vento e afins mas já chega, certo?



Há bocado vi esta nuvem e estava para perguntar aqui no fórum se alguém sabia do que se tratava. Pois agora já sei, é fumo, pelo menos dois grandes incêndios, um para os lados de Marvão, outro da serra de S.Miguel.

Esta é uma das razões porque eu detesto o nosso verão e o nosso clima mediterrânico. Gostava muito que perdêssemos de vez esta secura estival, que tivessemos mais humidade e menos calor. Que volte o paludismo, não me ralo mesmo nada! Saber que os nossos incêndios são, regra geral, de mão criminosa, não me reconcilia com este clima que os favorece tanto.

Uma chuvinha, agora, vinha a calhar! Abaixo os incendiários e abaixo o AA!


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jul 2011 às 17:51)

Quando vi a primeira imagem pensei que fosse a nuvem constante que temos tido na serra de Sintra. Mas depois vi que não tinha nada a ver.
A culpa dos incêndios não é do clima. É do homem. 
Mas pronto, o calor potencia estas situações...
Mesmo assim desejo aí uns dias mais quentinhos, e principalmente sem a nortada que tem estado no litoral.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Jul 2011 às 19:41)

Jota 21 disse:


> A culpa dos incêndios não é do clima. É do homem.



Concordo.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Jul 2011 às 19:57)

35º para aqui dias 26 e 27


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 20:01)

Zapiao disse:


> 35º para aqui dias 26 e 27



Ainda faltam imensos dias, isso é como acreditar no pai natal.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Jul 2011 às 20:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda faltam imensos dias, isso é como acreditar no pai natal.



E eu nao acredito mesmo


----------



## seqmad (20 Jul 2011 às 11:04)

Vale o que vale e obviamente vai ser alterado, mas o ECM coloca a iso 28 (!) sobre o Algarve para sábado 30, e a 26 sobre Lisboa... A correspondente previsão automática a 10 dias no site do IM dá por exemplo 40 para Lisboa e 41 para a Moita... De qualquer forma acho que se pode considerar como tendência sólida a semana que vem, pelo menos o final, com (finalmente) calor...


----------



## beachboy30 (20 Jul 2011 às 12:02)

Tanto o ECMWF como o GFS já "abrandaram" no calor... Aparentemente vai estar calor, mas o normal e expectável para um final de Julho, e não aquele braseiro que vinha sendo anunciado até ontem...

Vamos ver... Talvez o verdadeiro braseiro esteja anunciado para Agosto, os principais modelos têm vindo a adiar e adiar...


----------



## David sf (20 Jul 2011 às 14:00)

Abrandou o calor? O ECMWF acabou de sacar a sua saída mais quente do ano:












Tem a aparência de ser uma saída louca, basta ver a média dos ensembles:






Que é ligeiramente mais baixa. Mas está com todo o ar de termos, no litoral, a primeira semana inteira de tempo de verão, pelo menos entre segunda e sexta.

E de notar que o GFS já deve ter corrigido aquelas temperaturas malucas a 2 m que saíam o ano passado, pois com as temperaturas a 850 hpa e vento de leste que estão a prever, há um ano davam cerca de 45ºC no Alentejo, este ano nem chega aos 40.


----------



## beachboy30 (20 Jul 2011 às 14:19)

Será um pronúncio para Agosto?  Menos vento seria bem vindo... Vamos ver se será uma semana isolada ou um novo padrão neste "pseudo" Verão...


----------



## David sf (20 Jul 2011 às 22:44)

David sf disse:


> Tem a aparência de ser uma saída louca, basta ver a média dos ensembles:



E em 12 horas, cambio radical:






Distribuição de temperaturas típica de NORTADA. Se acontecer o que costuma, as cut-offs modeladas no Atlântico entre os Açores e a Madeira nunca acontecerem, teremos de novo o anticiclone a oeste, quentinho no interior e nortada no litoral, depois de 2/3 dias quentes (terça a quinta):






A dorsal deverá continuar a oeste dos Açores na mudança do mês (basta ver na carta acima da média dos ensembles do ECMWF), a diferença é que se desvanece o bloqueio russo, e como tal o AA estende-se pela Europa dentro, injectando algum calor continental, mas que será atenuado no litoral por efeito da nortada. Resta agora esperar pela presença ou não de depressões no Atlântico, que possam afastar o AA e injectar algum fluxo de sul, caso contrário não haverá nenhum evento extremo até ao fim deste mês, como o que estava a ser modelado hoje de manhã pelo ECMWF.


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2011 às 22:57)

O desapareimento do bloqueio russo é muito importante...para Agosto acho que o padrão dominante será a agregação da dorsal africana com a atlantica, e dois nucleos depressionarios activos, um no mar do norte-escandonavia e outro, dominante, a S da Gronelandia.

Se assim for teremos um Agosto/Setembro quentinhos, com a presença da nortada mas de modo normal, uma nortada induzida pelas tipicas depressões térmicas, e não a nortada sinoptica ( que nem deve ser considerada nortada pois tem origens fisicas diferentes) que transporta ar frio remanescente de sistemas frontais.


----------



## David sf (20 Jul 2011 às 23:15)

stormy disse:


> O desapareimento do bloqueio russo é muito importante...para Agosto acho que o padrão dominante será a agregação da dorsal africana com a atlantica, e dois nucleos depressionarios activos, um no mar do norte-escandonavia e outro, dominante, a S da Gronelandia.
> 
> Se assim for teremos um Agosto/Setembro quentinhos, com a presença da nortada mas de modo normal, uma nortada induzida pelas tipicas depressões térmicas, e não a nortada sinoptica ( que nem deve ser considerada nortada pois tem origens fisicas diferentes) que transporta ar frio remanescente de sistemas frontais.



Sim, concordo que o mês de Agosto poderá ser quentinho, sem exageros, talvez 1 ou 1,5 graus acima da média no interior e na média no litoral.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jul 2011 às 23:28)

stormy disse:


> Se assim for teremos um Agosto/Setembro quentinhos, com a presença da nortada mas de modo normal, *uma nortada induzida pelas tipicas depressões térmicas*, e não a nortada sinoptica ( que nem deve ser considerada nortada pois tem origens fisicas diferentes) que transporta ar frio remanescente de sistemas frontais.



Informação importante a que escreveste.

De facto, as nortadas são uma espécie de "companheiro fiel" em cada verão: nunca falham!

Mas se até ao momento as nortadas tiveram origem numa corrente de N\NO, alimentada em grande parte pelo posicionamento a O do AA (um pouco mais a O do que o normal) e que nos trazia ar marítimo frio setentrional, poderemos então ter em Agosto as mais normais nortadas com origem em depressões térmicas localizadas no centro da península ibérica.
Esta depressões térmicas surgem devido ao grande aquecimento da atmosfera diurna e, com isso, formam correntes de ar nos litorais da península - não são um fenómeno exclusivo da costa ocidental, o que se nota é que por cá o oceano é mais frio e o arrefecimento da atmosfera litoral é mais pronunciado.
Para quem gosta de praia estas são sem dúvida mais agradáveis; aparecem no final da manhã\início da tarde e ao fim da tarde\início da noite desaparecem, dando lugar a correntes de NE\E.
Esta é uma situação muito típica no nosso verão e, parece-me, a mais comum.
É também uma situação propícia à formação de trovoadas no interior durante as tardes.






Lembrem-se que as famosas entradas de ar quente africano não são assim tão comuns como se poderá pensar. As famosas ondas de calor que esperam nesta altura do ano, não tem como norma aparecer todos os anos, e por isso se tivermos uma sinóptica normal como a esperada temos o verão na sua plenitude...


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jul 2011 às 01:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta depressões térmicas surgem devido ao grande aquecimento da atmosfera diurna e, com isso, formam correntes de ar nos litorais da península - não são um fenómeno exclusivo da costa ocidental, o que se nota é que por cá o oceano é mais frio e o arrefecimento da atmosfera litoral é mais pronunciado.



O atlântico é mais frio que o mediterrâneo, mas não só..
Quando se forma uma depressão térmica no interior da península, e à volta temos o chamado pântano anticiclonico, forma-se uma nortada mas apenas na costa oeste litoral portuguesa, enquanto que na costa este espanhola (no mediterrâneo) o vento é de sul! Se a depressão estiver bem definida no interior da península, o vento tende a enche-la numa circulação contrária à dos ponteiros do relógio.


----------



## beachboy30 (21 Jul 2011 às 11:06)

De facto a grande diferença na semana que vem vai ser o vento. Quase que vai ser inexistente, e claro, tal facto terá um reflexo nas temperaturas, que irão aumentar, principalmente a partir de Domingo. De qualquer das formas, não me parece que exista qualquer fenómeno extremo de calor, apenas menos vento, a partir de Sábado.

Resta saber até onde irá este novo "padrão"... Só até ao fim de semana? Agosto? Cenas dos próximos capítulos aguardam-se 

Eu pessoalmente espero que Agosto seja muito menos ventoso... Umas ligeiras brisas de oeste (o que portanto não permitiria grandes calores no litoral oeste) e já ficava contente . Mas claro, se vierem umas correntes de NE, venham elas (mas duvido, o padrão não está praí virado...).


----------



## stormy (21 Jul 2011 às 20:06)

O GFS 12z está um pouco fresco no medio/longo prazo, enquanto o ECMWF 12z acentua a tendencia de calor nesse periodo.

Nos proximos dias a dorsal Atlantica deslocar-se-há para leste, e sob ela o Anticiclone de superficie vai gradualmente ganhar intensidade.

Espera-se ao longo da proxima semana a gradual fusão entre a dorsal atlantica e a africana, á medida que o bloqueio russo é erodido por um cavado activo que cruza a Europa.

No atlantico NW um complexo sistema depressionario manterá actividade, alientado por ar Tropical.
O cavado associado a este sistema afectará a costa leste americana praticamente até aos 25ºN, e cntinuará a injetar ar tropical no atlantico favorecendo a ciclogenese na região entre a terra nova e a gronelandia.

Este cenário está a ficar conciso nos modelos, e tende a ser favorecido pelo incremento da actividade tropical no atlantico.
Para já, duas ondas tropicais activas estão situadas respectivamente a SE de cabo verde e a ENE da guiana francesa..esperando-se o seu movimento para WNW/NW e possibilidade de evolução para sistemas organizados ao longo dos proximos 8 dias.

Assim sendo espera-se que em Portugal continental a influencia do AA vá aumentando, com a tendencia de tempo mais quente e seco ao longo dos proximos 15 dias.
No entanto há que prestar alguma atenção a uma perturbação em altitude que os modelos projectam para finais da proxima semana ...em principio ficará estavel a E dos açores, mantendo o regime de advecção quente...mas há modelos que a veem mais proxima ao continente, como o GFS, e nesse caso, tempo menos quente e eventualmente mais instavel seria de esperar no 1º fim de semana de Agosto.

Neste momento, a situação que mais favorece o calor, seria o caso em que as duas ondas tropicais evoluissem para tempestades tropicais, e no seu trajecto para NW fossem capturadas pelo complexo depressionario no atlantico NW...tal fortaleceria a actividade dessa area depressionaria e como consequencia traria o anticiclone para junto do NW de africa..
Para já esse cenário não é o mais credivel, embora seja uma possibilidade.

Mas já é visivel que o padrão que se está a desenvolver favorece o retorno do verão na sua plenitude


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2011 às 02:32)

Tal como o stormy referiu, principalmente a partir da próxima 2ª feira com AA a deslocar-se para leste aliado ao fortalecimento da africana até mais a norte, haverá uma subida bastante significativa das temperaturas máximas...e a tendência é que a subida será também gradual ao longo da semana. Assim sendo, lá para a próxima 6ª feira poderemos ter máximas próximas dos 40ºC no interior centro e sul do país...
Mais a norte, em especial no litoral, apenas deveremos chegar perto dos 30ºC, mesmo assim uma subida que será perto dos 6-8ºC em todo o país, comparativamente com o cenário desta semana que decorre.
Para quem gosta de praia as noticias são animadoras, mas não totalmente boas, na costa oeste mais a norte continuaremos a ter vento moderado de NW, devendo reduzir a intensidade à medida que passarem os dias da semana...arrisco que 5ª e 6ª serão dias excelentes para quem gosta de "trabalhar para o bronze"

Como sempre, o ECMWF prevê uma cut-off nos dias de mais calor, mas bastante afastado da costa oeste...deverá desaparecer nas próximas runs...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jul 2011 às 09:56)

Bom dia olhando para os modelos parece que o ECM para além de ser o modelo que parece abranger mais o calor indo desde Norte ao Sul e com pelo menos a ISO20 entrando bem pelo mar a dentro, aparenta ser o modelo que coloca esta ISO entrando mais cedo ... e sendo a que tem aparentemente isos mais elevadas ...

Assim sendo face a este cenário o interior alentejano terá já maximas na ordem dos 35/36º a partir de Domingo até terça, permancendo a Norte e litoral Centro abaixo provavelmente dos 30º excepto Lisboa e Setubal, e depois a partir de Terça/Quarta, o litoral passaria a ter cerca de 35º e o interior poderia passar dos 40º no interior !!

De acordo com o ECM mesmo o Algarve estaria demasiado quente pro final da próxima semana o que face a este cenário suspeito muito mas ainda não olhei aos mapas dos ventos e suas direcções !!


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Jul 2011 às 13:31)

Parece que ambos os principais modelos são generosos para o início de Agosto, no que a Verão diz respeito...  Não há sinais de cavados perto, portanto muito (ou algum) calor e essencialmente: menos vento (nortada)! 

A próxima semana vai ser quentinha, mas também nada de extraordinário, vai aquecendo aos poucos, lentamente...

O início de Agosto, para já, promete. Mas ainda falta algum tempo...


----------



## stormy (22 Jul 2011 às 14:37)

beachboy30 disse:


> Parece que ambos os principais modelos são generosos para o início de Agosto, no que a Verão diz respeito...  Não há sinais de cavados perto, portanto muito (ou algum) calor e essencialmente: menos vento (nortada)!
> 
> A próxima semana vai ser quentinha, mas também nada de extraordinário, vai aquecendo aos poucos, lentamente...
> 
> O início de Agosto, para já, promete. Mas ainda falta algum tempo...



Os modelos estão em consenso...
Ao longo da proxima semana ( já a partir de Domingo) a dorsal Atlantica fundir-se-há com a Africana, restando uma perturbação em altitude nas proximidades dos Açores.

Esta conjugação levará a uma subida de temperatura em todo o território continental e na Madeira.

O destino da perturbação em altura ( ULL ) é no entanto decisivo para o desenrolar deste periodo quente.

O mais plausivel é que a ULL se mantenha a E dos Açores, estacionada, até que uma ondulação no jet polar a capture e a absorva enquanto é arrastada para NE.

Neste cenário, o nucleo do anticiclone em altitude ficaria entre Marrocos e a PI, fortalecendo-se gradualente, e fundindo-se completamente com o nucleo Atlantico na altura em que a ULL fosse afastada.
Este cenário levaria a um longo e estavel periodo de tempo quente, com um fluxo de NE sob o território e alguns periodos de circulação de NW no litoral á tarde.
Dependendo da posição e intensidade da crista e altura e do AA, poderiamos ter as isos a ultrapassar os 20º aos 850hpa já a partir de 4f ou 5f, podendo chegar aos 25º no inicio de Agosto...uma situação normal no Verão..mas já com teperaturas significativamente altas, nomeadamente no interior.


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Jul 2011 às 17:07)

Uma dúvida: o calor excessivo na costa leste dos USA tem alguma relação direta com o nosso Verão mais fresco? Será de esperar agora uma mudança de padrão (arrefecer mais lá e aquecer mais aqui)? 

Aparentemente parece que não pode estar calor excessivo dos dois lados...  Ou pode?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jul 2011 às 17:15)

não sei mas talvez esteja relacionado.
o que sei é que os 40ºC estão a chegar ao Alentejo


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Jul 2011 às 18:06)

Na sua run das 12h, o GFS aposta em calor abrasador a partir do próximo fim de semana... Vai retirar, quase de certeza, mas a tendência está lá...  Vamos ver o que diz o ECMWF... Se lhe seguir as pisadas, não sei não...

A próxima semana vai aquecendo aos poucos, com o vento (nortada) a diminuir...


----------



## stormy (22 Jul 2011 às 18:07)

beachboy30 disse:


> Uma dúvida: o calor excessivo na costa leste dos USA tem alguma relação direta com o nosso Verão mais fresco? Será de esperar agora uma mudança de padrão (arrefecer mais lá e aquecer mais aqui)?
> 
> Aparentemente parece que não pode estar calor excessivo dos dois lados...  Ou pode?



Tem..e é com base nisso que tenho feito a analise dos modelos nos ultimos dias.

Como o AA  se tem establecido muito a oeste, temos sido afectados por ar frio, enquanto a costa leste americana tem aqueido excessivamente...isto ao longo deste mês.

A posição do AA influi na ciclogenese extratropical, pois o AA regula a entrada de ar tropical ( energia) nas zonas depressionarias.

O episodio de calor extremo no leste americano vai ter como efeito uma grande entrada de energia no nucleo depressionario do atlantico NW, e portanto ao longo das proximas semanas espera-se que este nucleo fique muito activo, empurrando o AA para o nosso lado do oceano.

Geralmente este padrão é flutuante e aleatorio, mas factores como a AO, o ENSO , a monção Euro-asiatica ou a actividade ciclonica nos tropicos influem muito neste ciclo que leva o AA quer mais para W ou para E.

Neste mês de Julho algo o deve ter levado a andar muito na zona oeste do atlantico...o mais provavel é o bloqueio na russia...as razões exatas para o establecimento daquele bloqueio na russia pelo 2º ano cosequtivo são para mim uma incógnita, tanto que na minha previsão sazonal não contava com tal facto...e por isso falhei tremendamente no cenário de Julho.

Ao logo das proximas semanas, o padrão anormalmente estavel de AA a oeste vai quebrar, tal como o bloqueio russo...e dada a grande energia disponivel no atlantico W, espero que o proximo mês seja bem mais quente por cá, muito mais proximo á minha ideia sazonal.

Mas não se sabe que causas teve este padrão anomalo...e que influencias terá no logo prazo.

Para já parece-se que Ago/Set vão ser meses quentes..e depois o Outono começará instavel ( dado um periodo de ENSO neutro e maior variabilidade na oscilação artica) mas acabará mais seco e eventualmente fresco, com o retorno da la niña e da AO/NAO+.


----------



## stormy (22 Jul 2011 às 18:20)

O GFS12z acentuou o calor, tal como o ECMWF00z, colocando a ULL perto dos açores, sendo capturada por uma ondulação do jet no inicio de Agosto.

A sinoptica é compativel com um episodio de calor talvez significativo...há que acompanhar


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Jul 2011 às 21:45)

Entretanto o ECMWF voltou a colocar a "cut-off" em cima praticamente de Portugal, a partir de 1 de Agosto. Ainda falta muito tempo mas... Quem ganhará?  Se a "cut-off" ficar ali, o episódio de calor será interrompido, certamente...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jul 2011 às 21:52)

quer dizer que poderá ser uma interrupção por pouco tempo?


----------



## stormy (22 Jul 2011 às 22:09)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> quer dizer que poderá ser uma interrupção por pouco tempo?



A cut-off/ULL passará a norte de Portugal, no inicio da 1a semana de Agosto, mas em principio já absorvida no fluxo zonal...pelo que não terá efeitos a não ser ajudar a puxar algum ar quente de S sobre o territorio.

O cenário em principio será o de establecimento de um nucleo da dorsal subtropical entre Marrocos e Portugal, com uma zona de pantano em altura a oeste, tal induz um fluxo quente de sul em altura, e um fluxo de NE/E á superficie, com a gradual expansão da massa de ar saariana sobre a PI.

A oeste do territorio, o AA transportará ar de origem tropical maritima que "lhe dá a volta" desde a bermuda e se espalha no seu centro de circulação até á costa portuguesa e africana.

Portanto, estaremos numa situação de advceção de ar quente, mais seco vindo do saara e algum de origem tropical transportado pelo AA desde a zona da bermuda.

Com base nisto, esperamos a partir de 4f o regresso do tempo quente e estavel...claro que com algumas oscilações, mas de modo geral este cenário é estavel.


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Jul 2011 às 22:14)

Peço desculpa pelo off topic mas não posso deixar de referir que ler estes posts de stormy é sempre um grande prazer. E quando trazem boas "noticias" melhor...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2011 às 22:20)

beachboy30 disse:


> Entretanto o ECMWF voltou a colocar a "cut-off" em cima praticamente de Portugal, a partir de 1 de Agosto. Ainda falta muito tempo mas... Quem ganhará?  Se a "cut-off" ficar ali, o episódio de calor será interrompido, certamente...



De momento e pela run 12z do ECM (  a mais actualizada) mostra precisamente possibilidade de tempo muito quente com eventual calor extremo em algumas zonas...seguramente temperaturas de 40 graus ou até ligeiramente superiores em certas regiões do interior, a carta mostra uma pequena depressão transportando na sua circulação ar muito quente de Sul e SE, ainda falta muito tempo, oxalá não se cumpra..pois isto seria um exagero, mas de facto parece certo que as temperaturas irão subir nos próximos dias


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Jul 2011 às 22:34)

Onde é que posso ter acesso a esses mapas de temperaturas?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jul 2011 às 22:40)

excelente explicação stormy , obrigado


----------



## Costa (22 Jul 2011 às 22:41)

beachboy30 disse:


> Onde é que posso ter acesso a esses mapas de temperaturas?



http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jul 2011 às 00:06)

Não sei se está há muito tempo, mas (desta maneira) só agora reparei, o IM já prevê os valores de UV por distrito:


----------



## David sf (23 Jul 2011 às 00:19)

Snifa disse:


> De momento e pela run 12z do ECM (  a mais actualizada) mostra precisamente possibilidade de tempo muito quente com eventual calor extremo em algumas zonas...seguramente temperaturas de 40 graus ou até ligeiramente superiores em certas regiões do interior, a carta mostra uma pequena depressão transportando na sua circulação ar muito quente de Sul e SE, ainda falta muito tempo, oxalá não se cumpra..pois isto seria um exagero, mas de facto parece certo que as temperaturas irão subir nos próximos dias



Média das perturbações do ECMWF para esse mesmo dia:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jul 2011 às 00:24)

qual é mesmo a diferença entre o de cima e o de baixo?


----------



## David sf (23 Jul 2011 às 00:32)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> qual é mesmo a diferença entre o de cima e o de baixo?



O de cima mostra a saída operacional do modelo. O de baixo representa a média de todas as perturbações (creio que 50). Cada perturbação é modelada a partir de condições iniciais com pequenas diferenças entre elas (tudo porque é impossível obterem-se as condições iniciais de todos os pontos do globo terrestre), de modo a ter-se uma ideia da consistência da previsão operacional. Se as duas cartas estão semelhantes é mais provável que aconteça a previsão da operacional. Caso sejam diferentes é improvável.


----------



## beachboy30 (23 Jul 2011 às 09:19)

Bem, a divergência entre GFS e ECMWF começou... Enquanto o GFS carrega no calor para a 1ª semana de Agosto, o ECMWF aposta na deslocação do AA muito para norte nessa semana, com uma "auto-estrada" para possíveis depressões às nossas latitudes... Não me parece um padrão muito normal de Verão mas... 

Certo é o calor (normal para o pico do Verão) até ao próximo fim de semana.


----------



## Goku (23 Jul 2011 às 10:49)

Os modelos de previsão no site do IM mudam todos os dias.
Lembro-me que na quarta previsão temperaturas na ordem dos 40ºC em certas regiões, na quinta já variavam entre os 30/35ºC, na sexta outra vez os 4ºC e hoje novamente entre os 30/35ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jul 2011 às 12:34)

segundo as ultimas previsões parece-me que se vai passar o seguinte:
até á próxima quinta-feira bastante calor, com 40ºC no interior Alentejo, mas sexta as temperaturas deverão descer, voltando a subir no sábado.
resto saber se a partir de sábado a subida continua para valores perto dos 40ºC ou não.


----------



## beachboy30 (23 Jul 2011 às 20:11)

Nesta run das 12h, o ECMWF já se voltou a "colar" ao GFS (que tem andado muito certinho e constante para a primeira semana de Agosto) e carrega no calor... De facto, a run das 0h do ECMWF não fazia muito sentido, a meu ver, em pleno Verão...

Se assim for, espera-se para já uma semana quentinha mas nada de extraordinário, com temperatura a subir aos poucos e vento a diminuir, mas será a partir do fim de semana (se se confirmar a tendência) que o calor poderá apertar mais, principalmente na primeira semana de Agosto... Vamos ver.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jul 2011 às 20:23)

onde vês as previsões do ECMWF?


----------



## beachboy30 (23 Jul 2011 às 20:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> onde vês as previsões do ECMWF?



Em http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 09:13)

nos últimos modelos tenho reparado que em alguns dias da próxima semana a temperatura às 12h é superior à temperatura às 15h, haverá alguma razão especial para isto acontecer?


----------



## David sf (24 Jul 2011 às 09:24)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> nos últimos modelos tenho reparado que em alguns dias da próxima semana a temperatura às 12h é superior à temperatura às 15h, haverá alguma razão especial para isto acontecer?



Isso acontece devido à formação da depressão térmica no interior da península que injecta ar menos quente, vindo de oeste (ou NO ou SO) no interior alentejano. Como essa depressão térmica só se forma quando se instala o calor, até ao meio dia não há vento nenhum, e a partir do início da tarde a temperatura começa a amenizar pela entrada de ar marítimo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 09:29)

muito obrigado!


----------



## stormy (24 Jul 2011 às 13:00)

David sf disse:


> Isso acontece devido à formação da depressão térmica no interior da península que injecta ar menos quente, vindo de oeste (ou NO ou SO) no interior alentejano. Como essa depressão térmica só se forma quando se instala o calor, até ao meio dia não há vento nenhum, e a partir do início da tarde a temperatura começa a amenizar pela entrada de ar marítimo.



Suponho que a leste da longitude 8ºW ( para leste de beja-evora) essa entrada maritima não seja assim tão notória, já que as maximas costumam ocorrer entre as 4 e as 6 da tarde...não é?

Bom, no que toca ás previsões..estamos a entrar num padrão muito mais parecido com o meu padrão sazonal ( pode ser que não falhe a 100% a dita cuja...lol ), e portato espera-nos um periodo de 8 a 10 dias, pelo menos, de tempo quente com ventos fracos de NE, rodando no litoral para NW fraco a moderado pela tarde.
Não há indicios de nenhum evento mais extremo de calor...embora o padrão possa deixar alguma surpresa para meados de Agosto..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 13:12)

sim a máxima em Serpa costuma registar-se entre as 16h30 e as 17h


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Jul 2011 às 20:14)

Ui ui... Esta run das 12h do ECMWF "arruina" por completo o Verão na primeira semana de Agosto... Com uma depressão bem em cima de nós nessa semana, mas mais a partir de 3ª, 4ª feira... Ainda falta muito tempo, mas já o GFS parece querer ir atrás... Será que afinal era o ECMWF que tinha razão?...

Antes disso, e no caminho dessa depressão para E/NE, vai ser induzido no nosso país uma corrente de SE bem quente do norte de África... Vamos ver o que vai dar este cozinhado, mas neste momento acho que qualquer coisa pode acontecer .


----------



## David sf (24 Jul 2011 às 20:49)

stormy disse:


> Suponho que a leste da longitude 8ºW ( para leste de beja-evora) essa entrada maritima não seja assim tão notória, já que as maximas costumam ocorrer entre as 4 e as 6 da tarde...não é?



Sem dúvida, mas influencia sempre alguma coisa. Nestes dias chegas ao meio dia com 37ºC, pensas que vais para os 40, e acabas com uma máxima de 37,5ºC. Quando está levante puro, a diferença das 12h para as 16 ou 17 é bem mais vincada.

Quanto aos próximos dias, mantenho o que aqui escrevi há quase uma semana, temperaturas altas, mas sem extremos, de segundo a sexta (com especial incidência entre terça e quinta), manutenção da nortada no litoral, mas mais fraca, e depois descida da temperatura, devido à entrada de ar marítimo, ou de norte ou de sul, dependendo do trajecto da depressão que vai ficar aprisionada entre as dorsais atlântica e africana.

A última saída do GFS prevê uma rápida absorção dessa depressão na circulação global, afectando o continente português durante o próximo fds, e restabelecendo a nortada sinóptica a 1 de Agosto, seguindo esse padrão pelo mês adentro. Seria uma repetição do final de Junho, início de Julho.












O diagrama de ensembles do GFS para o Alentejo, mostra a tendência bastante clara de descida das temperaturas entre dia 30 e dia 1 e manutenção destas em valores normais pelo mês adentro:






O ECMWF fortalece um pouco mais a dorsal africana, mantendo a depressão mais tempo a afectar-nos, ocorrendo a descida de temperatura só a meio da primeira semana de Agosto, com muita convectividade à mistura.






Não é um cenário muito credível, a previsão emsemblística do ECMWF não corrobora a saída operacional, parecendo-se mais à última saída do GFS:











Apesar de muitas ameaças de desaparecimento, o bloqueio russo parece que não se vai desvanecer. Há dois ou três dias parecia óbvio que tal ia acontecer, hoje já é muito duvidoso. Este bloqueio é decisivo para a dificuldade do verão se instalar por cá, porque bloqueia as depressões sobre o UK, impedindo o AA de se estender pela Europa e trazer ar continental, mais quente.

A dorsal atlântica também parece que se vai manter a oeste dos Açores. Parece que o padrão global de Julho voltará, após uma semana de folga.


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2011 às 20:54)

Boa análise David.
A ver vamos.


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Jul 2011 às 21:06)

Exacto, a ver vamos, mas não acredito que tenhamos 2 meses iguais, seria muita nortada junta...  Acredito num mês de Agosto menos ventoso e um mais quente que Julho (embora quiçá sem extremos).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 21:31)

IM adia descida das temperaturas
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=2


----------



## stormy (24 Jul 2011 às 21:49)

David, a tua abordagem utilizando a média dos ensembles e cruzando com a saida operacional tem um erro inerente.

Ao utilizares as medias estás-te a sujeitar a perturbações outliars, e a media perde imensa validade no longo prazo.

Na minha opinião, no longo prazo, cruzar o cenário modal com o cenário mediano e utilizar ambos na analise é estatisticamente mais significativo que apenas cruzar a média com a operaciona...como já sabes a media é muito sujeita a erros e muito difusa no longo prazo.

Alias, se analizares a média de cenários para T a tender para infinito, no fim tens uma carta que te vai tender para a media climatologica pois é essa a base do modelo...os modelos cruzam a informação actual com a base climatologica e para T infinito a informação actual é embebida na media climatologica.

Por isso sugeria que não usasses a media para T>150h...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2011 às 21:55)

Olhando à previsão do IM a 10 dias não acredito que no próximo domingo Faro atinja 37ºC, e essa previsão é meramente indicativa nada mais, não sei, qual é o modelo que utilizam para fazer essa previsão. E quando comparo Faro com Olhão, aí é que a previsão não bate nada certo. 

Já o Foreca indica para domingo 31ºC de máxima, essa sim com mais fiabilidade do que os 37ºC previstos do IM.

Durante, esta semana, vai ser uma semana mais quente, com mínimas a rondarem os 20ºC, ou seja, o Algarve vai voltar a ter noites tropicais e 4ªfeira será o dia mais quente com 35ºC previstos para a máxima.

Só um facto curioso este mês de Julho, aqui onde eu moro, o dia mais quente da semana costuma ser a 4ªfeira e esta semana tudo indica que será na 4ªfeira o dia mais quente, mas nisto nunca se sabe.


----------



## David sf (24 Jul 2011 às 21:56)

stormy disse:


> David, a tua abordagem utilizando a média dos ensembles e cruzando com a saida operacional tem um erro inerente.
> 
> Ao utilizares as medias estás-te a sujeitar a perturbações outliars, e a media perde imensa validade no longo prazo.
> 
> ...



Mas se tens a run operacional a meter-te no dia 2 a iso 26 em Lisboa, e a média não chega aos 18, isso significa que o outlier é a própria saída operacional. Eu também prefiro a moda que a média, mas o ECMWF não disponibiliza a moda. Mas percebes que se a moda fosse a iso 26, teria que haver outliers com isos negativas.


----------



## stormy (24 Jul 2011 às 22:07)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> IM adia descida das temperaturas
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=2



O ECMWF que o IM usa ( suponho que use a média de ensembles ou outro parametro estatistico referente ao modelo) está a lidar com a Cut-off ( ULL ) e com o bloqueio russo de modo diferente do GFS.

Eu gosto de usar o NAEFS ( GFS+CMC) no longo prazo pois o ECMWF costuma sempre inventar cenários surreais para lá das 144-168h...mas o ECMWF desta vez tem mantido a ideia dele agora no médio prazo, embora tenha um cenário muito confuso no longo, e por isso tenho dado algum valor ao ecm.

A analise do NAEFS, nomeadamente o spread e o cenário modal, demonstaram a grande  dificuldade de modelação da ULL para o fim de semana e do bloqueio russo, mas é muito certo que o bloqueio russo acabe por ser erodido, primeiro na zona norte e depois mais a sul, e a zona de geopotencial elevado tende a deslocar-se para Marrocos no logo prazo.

Temos de dar mais uns dias para ver como as coisas vão andando..nomeadamente a ULL que influirá muito no tempo do fim de semana e o bloqueio que será detreminante para o padrão no logo termo.

Para já é muito dificil defenir algo...mas a minha crença é que a ULL vai acabar por se deslocar para os Açores, interagindo com o jet polar e acabando absorvida a norte da PI.
O bloqueio ruddo deverá ser erodido até dia 5-10 de Agosto, podendo haver um episodio de calor a meados do mês.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 22:10)

stormy explique-me , por favor, a influência que o bloqueio russo tem na subida/descida de temperaturas!


----------



## stormy (24 Jul 2011 às 22:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> stormy explique-me , por favor, a influência que o bloqueio russo tem na subida/descida de temperaturas!



Se o bloqueio desaparecer, o fluxo zonal na Europa será establecido e dado o actual estado das teleconexões, tudo apontaria para que a dorsal africana e atlantica invadissem o SW Europeu, enquanto no centro e leste se estableceriam os cavados...

Portanto, o AA forçaria o fluxo de NE/E com a propagação de ar quente africano sobre a peninsula .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 22:28)

e o bloqueio vai desaparecer?


----------



## F_R (24 Jul 2011 às 23:08)

Eu sei que é uma previsão a 10 dias mas alguém me consegue dizer porque é que o IM prevê uma diminuição de 13ºC nas maximas de dia 2 (41ºC) para dia 3 (28ºC) aqui para Abrantes?

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=14&cidadeID=226


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 23:10)

isso não irá acontecer.
o tempo está louco , mas descer dos 41 para os 28ºC não me parece que aconteça.


----------



## David sf (24 Jul 2011 às 23:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> isso não irá acontecer.
> o tempo está louco , mas descer dos 41 para os 28ºC não me parece que aconteça.



2 Julho 2011 - Máxima em Beja 35ºC
3 Julho 2011 - 22ºC

Como vês já aconteceu, há bem pouco tempo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jul 2011 às 23:36)

mas de 41 para 28 não me parece


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2011 às 23:57)

F_R disse:


> Eu sei que é uma previsão a 10 dias mas alguém me consegue dizer porque é que o IM prevê uma diminuição de 13ºC nas maximas de dia 2 (41ºC) para dia 3 (28ºC) aqui para Abrantes?
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=14&cidadeID=226



Mais uma vez lembro que ... 

_"As previsões disponibilizadas nesta área são, em regra, até ao terceiro dia e para as Capitais de Distrito elaboradas pelos meteorologistas do IM. *As previsões apresentadas a partir do quarto dia são geradas de forma automática* a partir dos resultados dos modelos numéricos de previsão e desta forma devem ser interpretadas como tendências prováveis de evolução do estado do tempo."_

É o que dá não ler as observações que ficam por debaixo dos quadros


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2011 às 09:27)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais uma vez lembro que ...
> 
> _"As previsões disponibilizadas nesta área são, em regra, até ao terceiro dia e para as Capitais de Distrito elaboradas pelos meteorologistas do IM. *As previsões apresentadas a partir do quarto dia são geradas de forma automática* a partir dos resultados dos modelos numéricos de previsão e desta forma devem ser interpretadas como tendências prováveis de evolução do estado do tempo."_
> 
> É o que dá não ler as observações que ficam por debaixo dos quadros



Isso também eu sei, só tava a perguntar a alguém mais entendido o porque de uma diferença tão grande. 
O que é que os modelos apresentam que poderia explicar essa diferença.


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Jul 2011 às 10:38)

Parece que uma "cut-off" a rondar a zona entre Açores e Portugal será certa a partir do próximo fim de semana. A questão é: onde se irá situar e qual a sua deslocação? Estes fatores serão determinantes para a evolução do estado do tempo por cá, ou mais quente (muito quente), ou mais fresco (quiçá com precipitação).

A ver vamos as cenas dos próximos capítulos .


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Jul 2011 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

O IM indica para hoje temperaturas da água do mar para a costa ocidental que me parecem incríveis: 13ºC a 16ºC.

Nunca me lembro de ter visto tal coisa nesta altura do ano. Será assim tal anormal?

Testei ontem no Baleal. A sensação de frio é indiscritível.


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Jul 2011 às 11:27)

Gato Preto disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O IM indica para hoje temperaturas da água do mar para a costa ocidental que me parecem incríveis: 13ºC a 16ºC.
> 
> ...



Eh! Eh! este mês de Julho tem sido do melhor nas praias da costa ocidental... Até quebra ossos. Mesmo no Algarve a situação também não é muito melhor. Tempo quente, sim, mas a água do mar entre os 18 e os 20 não é habitual no Verão algarvio. Que aqueça nos próximos 15 dias são os meus votos, até porque vou para lá...

P.S. Espero que a instalação do programa Summer não volte a crashar!


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Jul 2011 às 11:39)

É o efeito de tanta nortada. A ver vamos se a mesma diminui de agora em diante. Se não diminuir, dificilmente teremos temperaturas da água do mar agradáveis. 

Esteve bem melhor em Abril e Maio, lembro-me de ir a banhos em Maio e a água estava EXCELENTE. Que dizer deste mês de Julho...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jul 2011 às 11:42)

ultimas previsões prolongam o calor!!!!!
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=SERPA


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Jul 2011 às 11:42)

Jota 21 disse:


> Eh! Eh! este mês de Julho tem sido do melhor nas praias da costa ocidental... Até quebra ossos. Mesmo no Algarve a situação também não é muito melhor. Tempo quente, sim, mas a água do mar entre os 18 e os 20 não é habitual no Verão algarvio. Que aqueça nos próximos 15 dias são os meus votos, até porque vou para lá...
> 
> P.S. Espero que a instalação do programa Summer não volte a crashar!



No sotavento algarvio, mais propriamente em Manta Rota, testemunhei na 2ª quinzena de junho temperaturas da água do mar a rondar os 25ºC. Agora está como está. 

P.S: O prog de verão continua a teimar não finalizar a instalação


----------



## stormy (25 Jul 2011 às 11:58)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> ultimas previsões prolongam o calor!!!!!
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=SERPA



Os modelos estão com dificuldade em apurar o destino da ULL, que se vai formar entre os Açores e a PI, e tambem teem dificuldades em modelar a "destruição" do bloqueio russo.

Da minha analise diaria aos modelos retiro que há uma grande probabilidade do bloqueio russo se dissipar até ao inicio de Agosto, e da ULL ter um comportamento que a leve para perto dos Açores, antes de ser absorvida no fluxo zonal.

Se assim for teremos temperaturas estaveis até ao 1º de Agosto, depois uma descida associada á passagem dos restos da ULL a norte, já embebida no jet polar, e um retorno do tempo mais quente a partir da 2a semana de Agosto..havendo alguma possibilidade de um episodio de calor mais extenso, mas essa probabilidade é baixa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2011 às 12:16)

Na minha opinião, Agosto vai ser quase idêntico a Julho. Este Verão não é um Verão de extremos, se fosse um Verão quente e de extremos, a previsão sazonal do ECMWF que o ano passado acertou em cheio e este ano não indica nada de especial e até agora nada leva a crer que venha a acontecer algo de extremo. Até na minha modesta opinião, a 2ªquinzena de Agosto vai ser marcada por alguma instabilidade, associada a alguma cut-off, que dará origem a aguaceiros e trovoadas. Por isso, é o Verão que temos e é o equilíbrio da atmosfera, onde o 1ºsemestre de 2011 e particularmente o 2º trimestre de 2011 foi bastante quente.


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Jul 2011 às 12:19)

Por mim, desde que Agosto seja menos ventoso que Julho (menos nortada associada à conjunção AA/cavados) já fico contente... E tudo parece querer indicar que assim seja. Julho foi demasiado ventoso.


----------



## Norther (25 Jul 2011 às 12:24)

Então o bloqueio Russo é este Anticiclone ?



 Uploaded


----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2011 às 12:28)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> e como será o inverno?
> com extremos , muito frio e muita instabilidade???



Esse é um tema que será certamente abordado em tópico dedicado...

Fazer sazonais nesta altura por mão própria é um mero exercício de futurismo. E vimos bem este verão como esse tipo de exercícios resultou por vezes em tiros ao lado. Mas certamente que esse assunto será discutido em tópico dedicado brevemente.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jul 2011 às 21:32)

Enquanto o gfs prolonga o calor o Im prevê o contrário, na vossa opinião qual está mais correcto?
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SERPA
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=2


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jul 2011 às 23:55)

O *GFS* até pode estar certo mas os modelos utilizados pelo IM dão para dia 2 de Agosto precipitação no extremo norte.
A chegada de um centro depressionário proveniente de NO poderá ser a causa do abaixamento das temperaturas na península.
O *ECMWF* (que penso que será um dos modelos em que se baseiam as previsões do IM) modela o seguinte:







Reparem que a NO da península encontra-se um centro depressionário que fará entrar ar temperado marítimo no continente, o que fará a temperatura descer.

*Previsão automática *do IM para Paços de Ferreira nos próximos 10 dias:






Atenção que estamos aqui a falar de algo que se encontra no limiar das 200h de previsão e, como tal, passível de muitas alterações até lá.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jul 2011 às 10:07)

Bem, a primeira semana de Agosto (a minha primeira semana de férias) está feita.... Calor nem vê-lo... Pelo contrário... Enfim, vamos ver até quando... Se Julho teve cavados, Agosto começa com depressões... Enfim...


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jul 2011 às 10:09)

Bem espero que a partir de 22 de Agosto isto melhore, porque senão la se vão as férias.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2011 às 12:57)

*Vento das últimas semanas vai ter maior enfraquecimento a partir de quinta-feira
*


> O vento intenso que se tem sentido nas últimas semanas em Portugal continental começou a diminuir e terá um maior enfraquecimento a partir de quinta-feira, de acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).
> 
> Também a temperatura máxima começou a subir e a tendência deverá manter-se, prevendo o IM que os termómetros subam nos próximos dias para “valores superiores ao normal”.
> 
> ...


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jul 2011 às 13:03)

Bem, o GFS acabou de arruinar por completo o AA para o início de Agosto... Bem sei que é a run das 6h e ainda falta muito tempo mas já estou a ver as férias por um canudo...  Depressões à nossa latitude nesta altura do ano??


----------



## stormy (26 Jul 2011 às 13:46)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bem, o GFS acabou de arruinar por completo o AA para o início de Agosto... Bem sei que é a run das 6h e ainda falta muito tempo mas já estou a ver as férias por um canudo...  Depressões à nossa latitude nesta altura do ano??



Não.

Primeiro....as saidas das 06z e 18z são saidas imperfeitas pois jogamam com de com muito menos input de dados e seguem o raciocinio muito fundamentado na base estatistica/climatologica.

Para quem sabe bem estes pormenores, as runs das 06z e 18z acabam por ter alguma utilidade em certos casos...geralmente são runs que ou começam a criar devaneios ou seguem uma logica muito restrita e interligada com a base climatologica.

Quando se criam devaneios é um sinal que o padrão está ainda muito confuso, e é uma advertencia de que mesmo as saidas das 12z e 00z podem estar a gerar cenários com grande margem de erro.
Quando as saidas das 06z/18z criam cenarios estaveis, com persistencia e com bastante coexão no ensemble, é um sinal de que o modelo está a entrar num raciocinio estavel e que as saidas principais provavelmente estão a conseguir achar um caminho valido.

Nesta run das 06z o GFS continua com grande dificuldade em descrever a evolução da cut-off e no establecimento do fluxo zonal na Europa fruto da erosão do bloqueio russo.

No curto e medio prazo a 06z de hoje está a acertar com a saida principal..o que é bom sinal.
Mas a partir de dia 2 de Agosto começa a ficar muito instavel...mas mantendo uma visão de fluxo zonal na europa...não cria grandes cavados nem acentua nenhum episodio extremo..ou seja..não está a criar o tipico devaneio..

Isto quer dizer que mesmo mais no logo prazo a coisa está a ficar mais clara..

Resumindo isto..teremos a cut-off nos Açores ou  NE, a ser absorvida no jet algures no dia 2 ou 3..cenário que se está a fixar, e que significa que teremos bom tempo até dia 2, dada a crista sobre a PI..embora na 6f, uma short wave associada ao cavado Europeu possa influenciar o estado no tempo no sentido de causar um aumento da intensidade do vento e uma pequena descida de temperatura.

Mais na 1a semana de Agosto, após a graudal erosão do bloqueio russo, parece que a tendencia geral é a de um retrocesso da dorsal africana, ligada ao fortalecimento do jet polar, colocando o AA comprimido numa faixa entre os Açores e França...isto levaria a uma descida pouco significativa das temperatura, nomeadamente na zona norte, onde poderia haver alguma precipitação fraca associada ao ar tropical maritimo arrastado pelo AA e por depressões a norte do mesmo ( obvio se analisares as cartas de dew point ou Temp. potencial).

É um cenario muito diferente do de Julho, pois o AA está não só mais perto de nós mantendo o bloqueio, como a frente polar fica incapaz de introduzir na sua circulação ar de origem polar e nós acabamos por ser influenciados por ar tropical que está embebido no AA e que é arrastado á sua volta.

Para meados de Agosto, acho possivel a resurgencia da dorsal e então um novo episodio de calor.


----------



## zejorge (26 Jul 2011 às 15:26)

Boa tarde a todos

O próximo dia 4 de Agosto é um dia importante para mim, pois a "patroa" completa 60 "lindas primaveras", e em resultado disso vamos reunir os amigos.

Apelo a quem sabe destes assuntos, me diga de qual vai ser previsivelmente o tempo nesse dia. Já será possível ????

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2011 às 18:03)

ALERTA: Portugal Continental passou a estar em alerta amarelo devido às altas temperaturas e baixa humidade, o que favorece a ocorrência de incêndios.

http://www.prociv.pt/Pages/Detalhe1.aspx?IDitem=43


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jul 2011 às 18:15)

A ver pelos modelos, e pela mais recente run das 12h do GFS, esta semana vai ser mesmo uma excepção (calor) neste "pseudo-Verão"...


----------



## David sf (26 Jul 2011 às 20:55)

stormy disse:


> Mas a partir de dia 2 de Agosto começa a ficar muito instavel...mas mantendo uma visão de fluxo zonal na europa...não cria grandes cavados nem acentua nenhum episodio extremo..ou seja..não está a criar o tipico devaneio..
> 
> Isto quer dizer que mesmo mais no logo prazo a coisa está a ficar mais clara..
> 
> ...



A mim parece-me que está tudo a ficar muito engraçado. Com esta conversa do verão ausente, da nortada, está-nos a passar ao lado o que ameaça ser uma interessante semana convectiva, a iniciar-se domingo ou segunda, e com a possibilidade de se prolongar por mais alguns dias.

Para começar, temos a passagem da cut-off, que parece já haver consenso entre todos os modelos que vai afectar o continente (falta saber quando e durante quanto tempo). Muito provavelmente acontecerá no fim do dia de domingo ou na manhã de segunda:











Depois estaremos durante alguns dias com um fluxo húmido de oeste, com a dorsal anormalmente a sul, um padrão típico de Outubro:











O padrão a longo prazo está muito semelhante ao previsto pela sazonal do ECMWF no início do verão. Cavado nas proximidades da PI, circulação de sudoeste em quase toda a Europa e dorsal a oeste dos Açores.











O bloqueio russo "torce mas não quebra", o cavado que estagna a norte da PI alimenta com fluxo de sudoeste a dorsal na Rússia ou na Escandinávia.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jul 2011 às 21:08)

Realmente, 1º de Agosto, 1º de Inverno, já diziam os antigos... E não é que este "pseudo-Verão" segue à risca esse velho ditado? 

A 1ª semana de Agosto, em termos de férias e praia, já era. Quem quer fazer praia, ou vai para o Algarve (sempre cheio) ou vai para fora. Simples...

Quanto ao que nos reserva o resto de Agosto, ou pelo menos até meio do mês... Enfim, vamos ver... Gostava de partilhar a opinião do STORMY mas acho que vou ter de ir "atrás" do David sf...  Isto não está para grandes calores... Mas nem sequer para calor (tirando esta semana), quanto mais...

Será isto tudo um reflexo da Primavera bastante quente que tivemos? Do calor anormal na costa leste dos USA? Um combinação de ambas?...

Não estou mesmo a ver uma corrente de NE/E por cá nos próximos tempos... Esgotaram-se todas em Abril e Maio...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 21:39)

está tudo dito na seguinte tabela.
o tédio está de volta na próxima semana!
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=2


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2011 às 21:42)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> está tudo dito na seguinte tabela.
> o tédio está de volta na próxima semana!
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=2



Tanta choradeira!
Este tópico mais parece o muro das lamentações.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jul 2011 às 21:52)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> está tudo dito na seguinte tabela.
> o tédio está de volta na próxima semana!
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=2&cidadeID=2



Opah, arrependi-me de ter eliminado o post. Se você pode escrever aquilo que quer e chorar até fazer xixi também posso protestar contra esse tipo de posts que você tem por aqui escrito negligentemente a toda a hora. Se outros já foram expulsos desta comunidade por assuntos menos graves acho que está na hora de ser feito aqui alguma coisa! 

Que idiotice pah! Tédio tenho eu todos os dias de tentar perceber as previsões postadas aqui por quem sabe e acabar por me perder no meio de desabafos e choradeira.
Vê-me a chorar a toda a hora só porque a Natureza não é como eu quero?

Se quiserem eliminem o comentário façam o que quiserem mas eu estou farto.
Sou obrigado a sair eu ?

Por amor de Deus...


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2011 às 21:57)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o ultimo link refere-se á ultimas previsão do IM que é divulgas às 21h30



O link remete a isto:







Dessa tabela extrai-se a seguinte informação:
- A previsão elaborada por Meteorologistas é referente apenas aos dias 26, 27 e 28 e datam de: 2011-07-26 03:47 UTC.
- Daí para a frente tratam-se de previsões automáticas resultantes da leitura directa dos modelos. Neste caso do modelo europeu, cuja última actualização foi a: 2011-07-26 20:20 UTC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 22:00)

off-topic - eu só coloco os links porque não consigo colocar as imagens!


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2011 às 22:15)

Desculpem lá...mas tanta choradeira porquê?No Inverno é porque não neva, não chove ou não se batem temperaturas mínimas...no verão ou são uns a queixarem-se que não têm fenómenos de convecção...ou outros a chorarem porque não temos um verão tão agressivo com máximas nos 40ºC e sem vento...

Acho que a postura de alguns membros neste tópico já começa a ser "enfadonha" e a rondar o desadequado, aprendam a contemplar a meteorologia como ela é...e não como cada um quer que seja...
Há pessoas que já foram avisadas, mas nada de mudança de atitude...

Em relação ao que nos une, o interesse pela meteorologia, aquilo para onde apontam os modelos parece o seguinte:

Esta semana tal como era previsto e assim continuará, tivemos uma subida das máximas por todo o país...máximas acima dos 35ºC em muitas regiões do nosso Portugal...mas para domingo prevê a mudança do padrão...uma cut-off que se desloca no sentido SO-NE irá fazer uma aproximação gradual da costa oeste e, em principio, iremos ser afectados pela instabilidade em algumas zonas...principalmente no Litoral Norte...onde a precipitação parece ser quase certa...1 de Agosto já a acumular
A partir daí não arrisco muito, mas parece-me que o AA não está suficientemente forte nem alargado para colocar muito calor...talvez teremos uma transição com tempo mais fresco e alguma influencia dos cavados frequente a N/NO da Península Ibérica...
Sendo assim teremos o sul do país próximo dos 30-32ºC, mais a norte temperaturas bem amenas e algum vento de NO...
E tanto o ECMWF como o GFS estão relativamente de acordo....


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2011 às 22:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> off-topic - eu só coloco os links porque não consigo colocar as imagens!



Passe a colocar as imagens, se faz favor. Para isso consulte o seguinte tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## Z13 (26 Jul 2011 às 22:27)

Ainda estamos a alguma distância, mas segundo o GFS para dia 2 de Agosto, no Nordeste poderemos ter *9ºC *a* 850mb* e uma máxima a 2mts de *21ºC*...


----------



## frusko (26 Jul 2011 às 22:27)

está tudo dito na seguinte tabela.
o tédio está de volta na próxima semana!
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10d...D=2&cidadeID=2

peço desculpa pelo off topic mas vira o disco e toca o mesmo só pensa nos 40 mas quem trabalha ao sol o sr não pensa pois não mas enfim se quiserem podem apagar mas a paciência tem limites


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2011 às 22:46)

Só em termos informativo, para aqueles que continuam a achar este verão descabido...no ano de 1974 tivemos um verão abaixo do esperado, que também faz parte das contas para as médias....Valores para a cidade do Porto...

Máxima mais baixa - 30 de Agosto - 18,6ºC
Mínima mais baixa - 30 de Agosto - 8,0ºC 

O ano de 1974 foi tendencialmente frio, não só nos meses de Verão, mas durante todas as estações do ano...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jul 2011 às 22:47)

pois , mas ultimamente não tem sido assim!


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jul 2011 às 23:01)

É óbvio que já deverão ter existido Verões mais frescos que este... E obviamente mais quentes que este, basta lembrar o do ano passado, o de 2003, etc. Mas julgo que não vale a pena negar que este Verão, principalmente Julho (com excepção desta semana) e pelos vistos a 1ª semana de Agosto vão ser tendencialmente frescos e com padrões de Verão um pouco fora da tal média/padrão... Não vale a pena negar-se tal facto, por mais que queiramos mostrar que "este Verão está a ser perfeitamente normal" só porque eventualmente gostamos que assim esteja.

O IM já publicou um artigo sobre Julho, sobre os episódios de vento moderado a forte e sobre as temperaturas abaixo do normal, onde já referiu que o AA esteve um pouco a sul da sua posição normal para esta época do ano (e na minha opinião, a oeste também). Resta aguardar pelo relatório do mês. São dados oficiais.

Na minha humilde opinião, esta semana é o padrão típico de Verão, não o restante mês de Julho e nao certamente a 1ª semana de Agosto. 

Cada um puxa a brasa à sua sardinha, passo a expressão, uns anseiam por acumular precipitação nas suas estações, outros odeiam calor, outros odeiam frio, enfim, todos diferentes... 

Penso que o que nos une aqui são os fenómenos "extremos" (sem colocar em causa danos materiais/pessoais), e nesta altura do ano qual o fenómeno extremo mais normal? Calor. Ainda para mais quando muitos gozam férias neste período, pelo que calor é bem vindo. Ao fim ao cabo estamos em Portugal, não no UK (esses este Verão coitados, nem cheiram o calor... ).


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2011 às 23:06)

beachboy30 disse:


> Penso que o que nos une aqui são os fenómenos "extremos" (sem colocar em causa danos materiais/pessoais), e nesta altura do ano qual o fenómeno extremo mais normal? Calor. Ainda para mais quando muitos gozam férias neste período, pelo que calor é bem vindo. Ao fim ao cabo estamos em Portugal, não no UK (esses este Verão coitados, nem cheiram o calor... ).



Se são extremos é porque ocorrem com pouca frequência, mas se todos os Verões tivermos esses tais episódios extremos então deixam de ser extremos.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jul 2011 às 23:11)

Dan disse:


> Se são extremos é porque ocorrem com pouca frequência, mas se todos os Verões tivermos esses tais episódios extremos então deixam de ser extremos.



Não necessariamente. Entenda-se como extremos algo que vai muito acima ou abaixo da média, mas não será por acontecer todos os Verões ou Invernos um ou dois episódios desses que deixam de ser extremos. E de certa forma é isso que (também) nos cativa na meteorologia.


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2011 às 23:28)

beachboy30 disse:


> Não necessariamente. Entenda-se como extremos algo que vai muito acima ou abaixo da média, mas não será por acontecer todos os Verões ou Invernos um ou dois episódios desses que deixam de ser extremos. E de certa forma é isso que (também) nos cativa na meteorologia.



Temos critérios diferentes. Dificilmente considero uma onda de calor como um episodio extremo, quase todos os anos temos várias e este ano também já tivemos algumas. Agora uma onda de calor como a de 2003, essa sim, enquadra-se perfeitamente na categoria de episódio extremo.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jul 2011 às 00:02)

beachboy30 disse:


> O IM já publicou um artigo sobre Julho, sobre os episódios de vento moderado a forte e sobre as temperaturas abaixo do normal, onde já referiu que o AA esteve um pouco a sul da sua posição normal para esta época do ano (e na minha opinião, a oeste também). Resta aguardar pelo relatório do mês. São dados oficiais.



No mesmo documento deves ter lido que desde 2000 "já ocorreram 6 anos em que a média da temperatura máxima, em julho, foi inferior à normal do período de 1971-2000." (cita a fonte do IM) Como este é o 12º Verão desde 2000, não vejo espanto nenhum...já referi que as temperaturas estão um pouco mais baixas, mas não o exagero que parecem que fazem questão reforçar...


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2011 às 02:22)

Grande porcaria as previsões para Agosto, o mês de férias para cerca de 2/3 dos portugueses incluindo eu. Bulls***.


----------



## frederico (27 Jul 2011 às 03:06)

*Máximas médias, Julho, 71-00*

Porto- 25ºC
Lisboa- 27.5ºC
Braga- 27.5ºC
Aveiro- 24.2ºC
Coimbra- 28.1ºC
Viana do Castelo- 26ºC

As máximas têm andado um pouco mais baixas que o normal mas nada de anormal. Basta agora uma semana de calor para o mês ficar quase na média ou mesmo acima da média nalguns locais. No Algarve até tem estado muito calor, a estação de Tavira está com mais de um grau acima da média para este mês. Nós é que estamos mal habituados, na última década houve muitos períodos longos com temperaturas muito elevadas. E este ano já houve muitos períodos de calor em Abril e Maio, e Junho terminou acima da média. Se continuasse assim, o ano ainda terminava como o mais quente de sempre desde 1931. 

*Precipitação e dias com chuva (>=0.1 mm):
*
Porto: 18.3 mm e 6.3 dias
Braga: 24.1 mm e 5.4 dias
Viana do Castelo: 28.4 mm e 6.6 dias

No Noroeste também é normal que haja alguns dias de precipitação, especialmente chuvisco, fruto da passagem de algumas «caudas» de superfícies frontais que nesta altura do ano passam mais a Norte, em direcção às Ilhas Britânicas e à Europa Média. Os restos dessas superfícies frontais, por vezes, atingem a Galiza e o Noroeste de Portugal. 


Portanto, não me parece que haja motivo para tanta preocupação e para o comboio de disparates proferidos pelos jornalistas. Lê-se a comunicação social e fica-se com a ideia que o normal em todo o país são máximas médias de 30ºC durante todo o Verão. 

Não é por acaso que o local para prática balnear é o litoral sul do Algarve e alguns pontos do arquipélago da Madeira. O litoral oeste sempre foi zona de nortada, nevoeiros matinais, chuviscos, máximas inferiores a 25ºC e fenómenos de upwelling durante a estação estival.


----------



## frederico (27 Jul 2011 às 03:10)

beachboy30 disse:


> É óbvio que já deverão ter existido Verões mais frescos que este... E obviamente mais quentes que este, basta lembrar o do ano passado, o de 2003, etc. Mas julgo que não vale a pena negar que este Verão, principalmente Julho (com excepção desta semana) e pelos vistos a 1ª semana de Agosto vão ser tendencialmente frescos e com padrões de Verão um pouco fora da tal média/padrão... Não vale a pena negar-se tal facto, por mais que queiramos mostrar que "este Verão está a ser perfeitamente normal" só porque eventualmente gostamos que assim esteja.
> 
> O IM já publicou um artigo sobre Julho, sobre os episódios de vento moderado a forte e sobre as temperaturas abaixo do normal, onde já referiu que o AA esteve um pouco a sul da sua posição normal para esta época do ano (e na minha opinião, a oeste também). Resta aguardar pelo relatório do mês. São dados oficiais.
> 
> ...




Se a memória não me falha, o último Verão com temperaturas abaixo da média foi o de 1992. Portanto, desde aí que temos tido sempre Verões acima da média. Este ano Junho já terminou acima da média. Basta que Agosto termine também acima da média, o que não me parece difícil, para que o Verão seja quente.


----------



## Norther (27 Jul 2011 às 11:29)

Segunda Feira parece que vai ser algo quente no interior centro e sul do país





Temperaturas poderão bater os 40ºC em algumas zonas do Ribatejo e interior do Alentejo





vento de SE a afectar mais o interior centro e sul do país e claro o litoral com a sua nortada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 11:34)

espero que as tuas previsões se concretizem!!!!


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2011 às 12:13)

frederico disse:


> Se a memória não me falha, o último Verão com temperaturas abaixo da média foi o de 1992. Portanto, desde aí que temos tido sempre Verões acima da média. Este ano Junho já terminou acima da média. Basta que Agosto termine também acima da média, o que não me parece difícil, para que o Verão seja quente.



1992?! Os Verões de 2007 e de 2008 acabaram abaixo da média de certeza, e tenho ideia que o de 1997 também.


----------



## Goku (27 Jul 2011 às 13:58)

Parece que em Leiris, a 1ª semana de Agosto vai ser fresca.


----------



## beachboy30 (27 Jul 2011 às 14:15)

A grande questão e incógnita neste momento é saber como vão os modelos "reagir" após a passagem desta "cut-off" (no sentido SO/NE). Voltamos a ter AA em cima de nós como esta semana? Ou ficamos nalguma espécie "pântano" barométrico? Ou voltamos a ter cavados? 

O GFS parece querer a voltar a colocar o AA em cima de nós...

Vamos ver...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 17:58)

Já viram os modelos para a próxima terça-feira em serpa?
Adoro!


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2011 às 19:29)

Não esquecer de ir olhando para o ensemble


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 19:37)

o que queres dizer com isso?


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2011 às 19:37)

Vince disse:


> Não esquecer de ir olhando para o ensemble



Este quase que dava para um tópico de saídas cómicas  Basicamente é uma saída válida até dia 1... Impressionante a variabilidade, sobretudo a médio prazo onde a saída operacional... vai completamente ao contrário da larga maioria dos membros do ensemble. Vejo cartas de ensemble há já alguns anos e... é algo raro ver uma saída assim tão discrepante!


----------



## Goku (27 Jul 2011 às 19:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Já viram os modelos para a próxima terça-feira em serpa?
> Adoro!



O que tem de especial?
Preveem 30ºC de máxima.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2011 às 19:42)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o que queres dizer com isso?



Repara no gráfico MeteoAlentejo...  A saída das 12z do GFS coloca por exemplo no dia 2 uma iso 25º a 850 hPa (algo que levaria a temperaturas extremas superiores a 40ºC certamente no interior). Mas olha lá bem a saída é a linha verde escura... repara onde andam as restantes vinte linhas do ensemble e onde está a linha que faz a média de todos os membros do ensembles: Precisamente 10ºC abaixo...e vê ainda a quantidade de membros abaixo da linha média. Ou seja a saída é no médio prazo aquilo que se designa correntemente por "outliar quente" ou seja uma saída que peca por estar claramente acima da média dos ensembles .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 19:54)

pois como é óbvio também não espero os quase 43ºC, mas penso que é provável 40ºC, visto que todas as ultimas saídas têm previsto para o início da próxima temperaturas bastantes elevadas!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 19:55)

Goku prevêem mais de 42ºC de máxima!


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 19:58)

Que doentio!


----------



## Goku (27 Jul 2011 às 20:00)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Goku prevêem mais de 42ºC de máxima!



Para a próxima 3ª feira em Serpa?
Eu consultei os modelos e vi 30ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 20:02)

está aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SERPA


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2011 às 20:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> está aqui:
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SERPA



Pensava que o assunto da obsessão pelo calor extremo já tinha ficado resolvido à umas semanas...


----------



## beachboy30 (27 Jul 2011 às 20:45)

Os modelos estão com grande "indecisão" em prever o que se vai passar após a passagem da "cut-off" pelas nossas zonas... Não sabem onde hão-de colocar o AA .


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2011 às 21:00)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Goku prevêem mais de 42ºC de máxima!





MeteoAlentejo disse:


> está aqui:
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SERPA



O meteograma faz a leitura directa do modelo GFS.
O "Goku" fará certamente o mesmo, tal como o freemeteo e tantos outros.

Não pode é ignorar os ensembles que lhe foram mostrados.
O GFS está praticamente sozinho nesse calor todo.

O modelo europeu, seguido pelo IM, está indiscutivelmente mais fresco:


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2011 às 21:36)

Se eu olho para o modelo do GFS para Olhão é engraçado, porque conta-se pelos dedos, os dias que acerta na temperatura.  Então, para amanhã, prevê 25.2ºC de máxima  O IM prevê 28ºC e o ECM prevê 28ºC.


----------



## David sf (27 Jul 2011 às 21:36)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Já viram os modelos para a próxima terça-feira em serpa?
> Adoro!



Uma saída isolada do GFS, desconforme com os restantes membros do diagrama de ensembles, não é 'os modelos', mas muito provavelmente um delírio. A confirmar mas próximas horas. Para já a automática do IM, baseada no ECMWF, prevê 26 graus em Serpa na Terça feira. E com alguma possibilidade de precipitação. A maioria dos demais modelos seguem esta linha.


----------



## David sf (27 Jul 2011 às 21:40)

beachboy30 disse:


> Os modelos estão com grande "indecisão" em prever o que se vai passar após a passagem da "cut-off" pelas nossas zonas... Não sabem onde hão-de colocar o AA .



Eu acho que há grande unanimidade àcerca do que se vai passar após a cut-off. Estabelecimento de um cavado muito próximo do continente português, fluxo marítimo, tempo fresco e alguma instabilidade, pelo menos até ao fim de semana de 6/7 de Agosto. As dúvidas prendem-se com o momento em que a cut-off passa, e faz mudar as condições atmosféricas, será entre domingo e terça.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jul 2011 às 21:48)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Goku prevêem mais de 42ºC de máxima!



Olha lá...ontem ia aqui uma choradeira porque nem aos 30ºC ias ter em Serpa, hoje já estás todo contente a pensar nos 40ºC...?
Enfim...certamente amanhã haverá a reposição da verdade, já que parece bem acima das médias do ensemble...


----------



## beachboy30 (27 Jul 2011 às 21:54)

David sf disse:


> Eu acho que há grande unanimidade àcerca do que se vai passar após a cut-off. Estabelecimento de um cavado muito próximo do continente português, fluxo marítimo, tempo fresco e alguma instabilidade, pelo menos até ao fim de semana de 6/7 de Agosto. As dúvidas prendem-se com o momento em que a cut-off passa, e faz mudar as condições atmosféricas, será entre domingo e terça.



Sim, até essa altura sim de perto do final da semana sim, referia-me a depois disso. Não acredito que o tempo fresco se mantenha mais tempo depois dessa altura, acredito num fortalecimento do AA, e mais próximo de nós. Por outro lado, não me parece que haja muito vento durante a próxima semana, mesmo que seja mais fresca... Ao menos isso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 06:53)

olhando para os ultimos modelos, queria que alguém me respondesse se vamos ter um agosto igual a julho


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2011 às 07:58)

Estes mapas darão para tirar alguma conclusão acerca da temperatura máxima previstas para hoje.









Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 08:02)

hoje aqui não vai subir tanto, o vento vai estragar tudo.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2011 às 08:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> hoje aqui não vai subir tanto, o vento vai estragar tudo.



Concordo contigo até certo ponto: o vento do quadrante sul é amigo do Algarve e do Baixo Alentejo mas tem o efeito contrário na região centro-sul, fazendo disparar as temperaturas mais a norte.
Assim, hoje iremos ter uma *moderada subida da temperatura *nos distritos de Castelo Branco, Leiria, Santarém, Portalegre e Évora enquanto o vento estiver de sul ou sueste. Se o vento não rodar para noroeste, os valores da temperatura serão bem mais altos que ontem nestes distritos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 12:19)

o que me dizem da ultima saída do gfs?

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SERPA


----------



## PauloSR (28 Jul 2011 às 13:11)

Boas tardes,

Vi na previsão descritiva do IM, para o próximo domingo: "_céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade nas regiões Norte e Centro a partir da tarde, com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada_". Ora, estive a consultar os indices de Cape e Li e tal não me parece muito provável. Alguém me poderá dar um parecer? É que vou realizar o percurso das Minas de Carris e Pico da Nevosa (local este muito agreste. É o 2º local mais elevado do país com os seus 1458m) e como tal as condições climatéricas são extremamente importantes, não vá o diabo tecê-las.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2011 às 13:24)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o que me dizem da ultima saída do gfs?
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SERPA



Caro amigo, por favor carregue as imagens em vez de colocar link`s. Já ontem tinha explicado isso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 13:48)

A ultima saída volta a prever temperaturas próximas dos 40ºC na terça-feira.
Será mais um devaneio ??




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2011 às 13:58)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Vi na previsão descritiva do IM, para o próximo domingo: "_céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade nas regiões Norte e Centro a partir da tarde, com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada_". Ora, estive a consultar os indices de Cape e Li e tal não me parece muito provável. Alguém me poderá dar um parecer? É que vou realizar o percurso das Minas de Carris e Pico da Nevosa (local este muito agreste. É o 2º local mais elevado do país com os seus 1458m) e como tal as condições climatéricas são extremamente importantes, não vá o diabo tecê-las.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Teoricamente é possível... Não é fácil fazer a previsão da instabilidade associada a uma cut off ainda por cima quando o seu comportamento é algo incerto. Pelo GFS de facto a possibilidade é muito baixa. Mas não convém esquecer que o IM tem outros meios ao dispor de outros modelos. Eu esperava as próximas saídas... a situação ainda é algo incerta. 
Agora só para ser chatinho... Vá lá... Não digam "condições climatéricas". EM meteorologia existem condições meteorológicas e dados climáticos... O climatério é outra coisa 



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A ultima saída volta a prever temperaturas próximas dos 40ºC na terça-feira.
> Será mais um devaneio ??
> 
> 
> ...



MeteoAlentejo... o mesmo que ontem basicamente. Novo outliar quente na saída operacional. A situação a partir do fim de semana continua a ser muito incerta...


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2011 às 14:01)

PedroWeather disse:


> estranho como o IM prevê valores totalmente diferentes.Grande confusão!



Modelos diferentes. O output mostrado édo GFS. O IM usa o ECM, ALADIN e AROME...


----------



## Goku (28 Jul 2011 às 14:05)

O que o MeteoAlentejo quer é temperaturas na ordem dos 40ºC, mas parece que está com azar.
Hoje está uma braza.
Segundo o site do IM às 12 horas estavam 38,8ºC em Leiria que é a minha cidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 14:07)

estou a ver que os modelos estão mesmo incertos, o tempo está mesmo difícil de prever,só espero não ficar a ver os 40ºC por um canudo este ano
Goku, essa estação é uma REUMA, por isso esses dados não são fiáveis, claro que não estavam 38,8ºC as 12 UTC em Leiria .


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2011 às 14:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Goku, essa estação é uma REUMA, por isso esses dados não são fiáveis, claro que não estavam 38,8ºC as 12 UTC em Leiria .



Uma pequena nota, já foi assunto muito falado aqui mas convém sempre referir. Dizer que uma RUEMA não é fiável é um erro. Os dados são completamente fiáveis e medidos em condição padrão. Simplesmente são fiáveis para uma realidade específica, o efeito de calor em ambientes urbanos. Ou seja, os dados não interessam sob o ponto de vista climatológico, nem podem caracterizar o clima da zona.


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2011 às 14:55)

PedroWeather disse:


> Quer dizer existem modelos para todos os Gostos!
> os meus conhecimentos técnicos não são grande coisa a este nível tenho alguma dificuldade em ler e interpretar estes mapas e gráficos. Mas mesmo assim para uma previsão de apenas 3 dias existe uma indecisão considerável quais os modelos mais fiáveis na sua opinião?



É uma pergunta de difícil resposta... Até 3 dias o IM é sempre a fonte oficial de referência. 
Modelos de larga escala como o GFS: http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/
ou ECM: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php

São os modelos globais que geralmente são mais fiáveis no prazo de 3 dias. O meteociel apresenta alem do ECM um conjunto de outputs de outros modelos sempre úteis para comparação.

O Im disponibiliza além do ECM também cartas de um modelo de mesoscala, o aladin, disponível em: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/

Os modelos de mesoscala são modelos com uma malha de previsão mais apertada, sendo excelentes ferramentas na previsão a curto prazo. 

Finalmente não esquecer alguns parâmetros que são aqui utilizados mas que podem causar confusão: Alguns outputs disponíveis mostram o comportamento sinóptico, geopotencias, pressão, etc... Necessitam de algum conhecimento para serem correctamente interpretados. A Temperatura a 2m é um parâmetro de compreensão fácil dando uma indicação da temperatura à superfície. É muitas vezes referenciada, nomeadamente neste tópico, a Temperatura a 850hPa (T850). Atenção que é um dado que causa muitas vezes confusão. Essa é uma temperatura dada à altitude em que a pressão iguala os 850 hectoPascal. Essa altitude é variável mas considera-se, grosso modo, como a temperatura a cerca de 1500m de altitude. Existem uma data de outros parâmetros que podem causar dúvidas num primeiro contacto com modelos, mas que com o tempo se vão entendendo... e com a prática também


----------



## stormy (28 Jul 2011 às 15:04)

Não só aqui em Lisboa, como em grande parte do sul do pais, os dewpoints elevados caracteristicos do fluxo de SE/S/SW, associados ar ar tropical maritimo que se propaga na circulação do AA estão a causar um aumento do desconforto térmico.

Em Lisboa varias estações estão com dew entre 18º e 20º, e com valores de temperatura entre os 29º e os 32º...mais para o interior, onde as maximas rodarão os 35-39º a sensação de calor será acrescida.


No Sabado e no Domingo, uma pluma de ar de origem frontal deverá ser empurrada para sul, associada ao aumento da intensidade do fluxo de NW/N, causando uma descida da temperatura e da humidade relativa, nomeadamente no litoral.
No interior as temperaturas manter-se-hão altas, subindo um pouco no Domingo, mas o efeito da maior secura do ar garantirá maior conforto térmico.

O inicio da semana, no entanto, promete mais calor com o retorno da pluma tropical e um regime de ventos á superficie de NE.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## beachboy30 (28 Jul 2011 às 16:45)

Hoje é daqueles dias raríssimos de Verão onde não corre ponta de vento nas praias da Caparica. E o dia todo, desde manhã. Infelizmente ainda não estou de férias...  Mas espero que apareçam mais dias destes em Agosto, mas acho extremamente improvável... 

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o próximo mês.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2011 às 20:51)

*MeteoAlentejo*,

Ponto final nos devaneios das temperaturas para Serpa!

Chega da conversa da treta do costume que em nada contribui para a discussão do tópico.


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Jul 2011 às 12:05)

Já não existem grandes dúvidas que a próxima semana (a aparentemente já começa hoje) vai ser relativamente fresca, mas por outro lado sem grandes ventos, o que já não é mau. 

Depois disso, o ECMWF, mas também o GFS, parecem estar a querer colocar calor de novo, a partir de Sábado/Domingo, com o AA a estender-se em crista até à P.I., e não demasiado afastado tal como aconteceu em Julho. 

Assim sendo, e apesar da distância, a tendência parece ser de calor para o começo da 2ª semana de Agosto, mas ainda faltam muitas horas... Mas a tendência está lá, e nestes 2 modelos...


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jul 2011 às 14:40)

Vai-se mantendo animado o fórum e parecem estar novos membros a aparecer diariamente, um sinal positivo também

Até dia 1 de Agosto parece inevitável que as temperaturas irão baixar novamente, havendo também a possibilidade de instabilidade, talvez precipitação até. 
Um pequeno "cavado" localizado a NO da Irlanda em conjunto com a cut-off que é consensual em todos os modelos irão "empurrar" o AA novamente mais para oeste...
O que me parece interessante é que quando a cut-off se deslocar até ao NO da Península pode criar uma zona mais frágil para que a influencia do cavado se faça até ao NO do Continente...veremos o comportamento dos modelos até lá...
Sinceramente até ao final da 1ª semana de Agosto os modelos não estão famosos para entradas de calor, AA muito a SO e o cavado sempre presente nas ilhas britânicas a não ajudarem também...
Daí para a frente o GFS e o ECMWF divergem muito...o primeiro mantém o tempo e fresco e mesmo instabilidade, o segundo prevê o alargamento do AA até próximo das ilhas britânicas e consequentemente tempo mais quente e seco...


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Jul 2011 às 14:46)

Que vença o ECMWF . Mas o GFS já foi da opinião do ECMWF, e acredito que volte a ser. A ver vamos as run's das 12h e 00h do GFS, as mais credíveis.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2011 às 19:23)

Boas...

Esta Cut está muito interessante... a ver o que nasce dali...


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Jul 2011 às 21:08)

Pelo que os modelos indicam, a próxima semana promete alguma "frescura" mas também não será assim tanta como inicialmente previsto. 2ª e 3ª serão possivelmente os dias mais frescos. A grande diferença será o vento, que não irá ser forte como nalgumas semanas deste mês de Julho, pelo que os dias que se avizinham até podem revelar alguma surpresa em termos de sensação de calor. 

Quanto ao resto da semana, promete começar a aquecer a caminho do fim de semana, mais até a partir dele, com o AA a estender-se em crista até ao continente. 

Depois disso... ainda há muitas dúvidas, aguardar para ver. Mas parece que episódios de calor extremo não há nada no horizonte.


----------



## David sf (29 Jul 2011 às 21:33)

Começa já a haver algum consenso na posição final da cut-off. Está mesmo numa posição apetitosa, à tarde de segunda feira mesmo junto ao Cabo de São Vicente.


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2011 às 21:43)

O ECMWF já com algumas manchas de precipitação na madrugada de 2ª para 3ª feira no litoral centro.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2011 às 21:54)

Eu quando referi que as temperaturas de Julho estavam abaixo da média, ainda resalvei que haveria muito verão pela frente, e haverá certamente!! Julho foi bem abaixo da média, quando confrontados os dados com as normais. Veremos se não será assim! Apenas esta última semana se pôde considerar normal, e mesmo assim não passou dos 37C por aqui (normal sim, mas abaixo da média considerando sempre as normais climatológicas).


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jul 2011 às 07:50)

Um dos factores importantes será a localização da cut-off quando se aproximar ao continente. Ao que parece pelo GFS e mesmo o ECMWF a cut-off deverá fazer a sua aproximação ao continente junto a Sagres ao inicio da manhã de 2ª feira, deslocando-se depois para N/NE...
Nestes casos será de duvidar um pouco das acumulações, já que estes fenómenos são bastante imprevisíveis e por vezes muito limitados a uma região, deixando as outras "a ver navios"
Depois teremos uma semana de transição, temperaturas máximas não muito elevadas mas pouco vento...a 2ª semana de Agosto é que ainda me parece pouco definida pelos modelos...é esperar mais um pouco...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jul 2011 às 08:27)

Esta imagem agrada-me




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Jul 2011 às 09:12)

Neste momento, os 2 principais modelos parecem querer estar de acordo para o que se vai passar após este evento mais húmido e fresco associado à "cut-off". A partir do próximo fim de semana, mais a partir de Domingo até, parecem estar a querer apontar para um episódio quente... Bem quente até... Uma corrente de NE (quase uma novidade este Verão). 

Ainda faltam muitas horas mas a tendência está lá. Vamos aguardar...

A partir desta 4ª feira e até esse episódio mais quente, as temperaturas deverão subir, mas muito pouco, nada de especial... O vento, esse sim, não deverá ser muito forte.

Entretanto... Venha a "cut-off"


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jul 2011 às 09:36)

beachboy30 disse:


> Neste momento, os 2 principais modelos parecem querer estar de acordo para o que se vai passar após este evento mais húmido e fresco associado à "cut-off". A partir do próximo fim de semana, mais a partir de Domingo até, parecem estar a querer apontar para um episódio quente... Bem quente até... Uma corrente de NE (quase uma novidade este Verão).
> 
> Ainda faltam muitas horas mas a tendência está lá. Vamos aguardar...
> 
> ...



Onde vês a corrente de NE?


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2011 às 09:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Esta imagem agrada-me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em face disso o IM já alterou a previsão:

*Previsão para 2ª feira, 1 de agosto de 2011*

Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
na região Sul a partir da tarde.
*Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas,
em especial na região Sul e interior das regiões Norte e Centro.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no litoral, em
especial a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida da temperatura máxima, em especial na região Sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.


----------



## David sf (30 Jul 2011 às 10:03)

As quantidades de precipitação prevista começam a ser muito interessantes, principalmente no sul do país:

UKMO, bastante generoso:











GFS, como habitual mais sovina nestas ocorrências:











O ECMWF tem também uma boa rega, como ficou mostrado no post do Meteoalentejo.

Atenção também às máximas de 1 de Agosto. Em Beja, o record mínimo deste século em Agosto é de 24,3ºC, no dia 25 em 2007.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jul 2011 às 10:11)

O interior norte e centro no dia 1 de Agosto têm boas condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas, mas é preciso ter em atenção que no sul e mesmo na grande Lisboa não deve ser desprezada a sua possibilidade...as condições também são favoráveis...


----------



## David sf (30 Jul 2011 às 10:15)

MarioCabral disse:


> Onde vês a corrente de NE?



Indicia-se aqui:











É muito provável que a 2ª semana de Agosto seja tórrida, e claramente a mais quente do verão, com a dorsal africana bem em cima da PI, independentemente de se estabelecer circulação de NE, E ou SE, o que parece claro é que vem aí a dorsal africana (por pouco tempo, apostaria de 7 a 12 de Agosto, porque o Atlântico vai estar animado e vai empurrando-a para nordeste, criando um novo bloqueio na Rússia ou na Escandinávia).


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jul 2011 às 10:23)

Parece-me a mim ainda tudo pouco claro, tanto na possível entrada de este que sinceramente continuo a não ver grande expressão...e principalmente por estar a mais de 200h...
Vejo alguma tendência para o aparecimento da dorsal africana, mas aí a tendência seria de SE e nunca de NE...


----------



## David sf (30 Jul 2011 às 10:41)

PedroWeather disse:


> Muito provavel??!!! há 2,3 semanas previa-se temperaturas desses valores para este fim de semana e para a semana de Agosto e a verdade é que vamos ter valores de temperatura relativamente frescos e a percipitação vai ser quase uma certeza! Será concerteza uma possibilidade mas pouco mais que isso agora, muito provável é que tenho as minhas duvidas, previsões a 15 dias nunca são muito prováveis.



As cartas apresentadas referem-se à média dos ensembles de ambos os modelos. Quando há uma semana se previam temperaturas elevadas para este fim de semana eu disse aqui que era improvável que tal acontecesse, porque a previsão ensemblistica ia em direcção contrária. Para a 2ª semana de Agosto temos todos os modelos que chegam lá, saídas operacionais e ensembles, de acordo para a chegada do calor e da dorsal africana. E ainda por cima é lógico, tendo em conta o início da actividade tropical, que vai desgastar a dorsal que tem estado instalada a oeste dos Açores, e tem feito com que o AA estivesse posicionado tão a oeste.

Diagrama de ensembles para o Alentejo, GFS 00z:







De dia 7 a dia 10 há quase unanimidade (há uma perturbação que não acompanha todas as outras). Este ano, só vi isto assim uma vez, no final de Junho. Claro que a esta distância não se pode dizer se estarão 35 ou 45ºC, isso tudo vai depender de pequenas coisas impossíveis de visualizar a esta distância, vento, nebulosidade (caso o fluxo seja de sul, poeira e cadáveres marroquinos), mas é muito provável o aparecimento sobre a PI da dorsal africana e uma semana quente de 7 a 12 de Agosto.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2011 às 10:41)

O Hirlam vai muito mais longe na precipitação embora seja na noite do dia 01 de Agosto. Algumas zonas receberão mais de 10mm


----------



## pedro vitorino (30 Jul 2011 às 12:28)

Pessoal não muito dentro deste assusto! O que posso esperar para terça-feira relativamente á grande lisboa? Obrigado pela atenção!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jul 2011 às 13:55)

bem parece que se aproximam tempos interessantes (finalmente).
Primeiro precipitação talvez moderada e com trovoada e depois temperaturas bastantes elevadas.
Isto andava mesmo a precisar de animação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jul 2011 às 13:56)

Agreste disse:


> Em face disso o IM já alterou a previsão:
> 
> *Previsão para 2ª feira, 1 de agosto de 2011*
> 
> ...



Ainda bem, amanhã vou para Manta Rota e logo no dia a seguir poderei ter uma festinha


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2011 às 17:05)

Giro, Giro era chover como choveu em Faro e Olhão, em Maio.  Se isso acontecesse já não era a 1ªvez nem será a última. Lembro-me de quando era criança chover bem em Agosto, até cancelarem festas ao ar livre. Se chover, 2ªfeira é bom para baixar o pó e bom para os incêndios.


----------



## Norther (30 Jul 2011 às 18:09)

http://www.ogimet.com/loopfmap.phtml?zone=SP00&date=20110730&run=00&lev=SFC&delta=12


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jul 2011 às 18:13)

não consigo ver a imagem, podem dizer-me o que mostra?


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jul 2011 às 18:27)

Norther disse:


> http://www.ogimet.com/loopfmap.phtml?zone=SP00&date=20110730&run=00&lev=SFC&delta=12



Por favor não coloquem directamente os link`s porque os mesmos ficam rapidamente desactualizados. Melhor será carregarem primeiro as imagens.

 *Como inserir imegens no Fórum:* http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## Goku (30 Jul 2011 às 20:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Giro, Giro era chover como choveu em Faro e Olhão, em Maio.  Se isso acontecesse já não era a 1ªvez nem será a última. Lembro-me de quando era criança chover bem em Agosto, até cancelarem festas ao ar livre. Se chover, 2ªfeira é bom para baixar o pó e bom para os incêndios.



Eu lembro-me de chover em Agosto como se tratasse num dia de Inverno.
Como diz uma vizinha minha "O tempo das trevas está a começar"


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jul 2011 às 21:35)

As ultimas previsões do IM, não mostram tendência de subida das temperaturas.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Goku (30 Jul 2011 às 23:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> As ultimas previsões do IM, não mostram tendência de subida das temperaturas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que ainda não é desta vez que vais ter os teus 40ºC no teu Alentejo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jul 2011 às 23:31)

na quarta-feira a estação do COTR registou 40,5ºC em Serpa.


----------



## beachboy30 (31 Jul 2011 às 13:06)

Até seria bom que chovesse de forma moderada 2ª e 3ª pois o que os modelos estão a cozinhar para depois do próximo Domingo... irá secar tudo... 

Duvido que as temperaturas cheguem aos valores que estão a ser modelados, mas que a semana vai ser quente... isso vai, ou pelo menos as probabilidades são cada vez maiores... run atrás de run mantém-se a tendência: AA em cima de nós, na zona da Biscaia, a servir de "bloqueio"... Na zona onde esteve durante tanto tempo em Abril e Maio e que tanto calor trouxe nessa altura, só que agora estamos em Agosto...


----------



## Goku (31 Jul 2011 às 20:32)

Quando disse à minha mãe que amanha ia chover chamou-e de doido e maluco.
Aparentemente o tempo não está com cara de que amanha vai chover, mas diga-se de verdade que o tempo dá muitas voltas.


----------



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 20:36)

Goku disse:


> Quando disse à minha mãe que amanha ia chover chamou-e de doido e maluco.



Lá está. O mesmo acontece com colegas, amigos etc. quando lhes digo que se prevê mau tempo em dias de calor e sol como o de hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2011 às 21:13)

Ainda bem que não lavei o carro, assim sendo só o devo lavar lá pra quarta feira, vem para aí lama dos céus amanhã e depois, mas se chover em condições agradeço mas esta-me a parecer que será mais lama. É esperar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jul 2011 às 21:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda bem que não lavei o carro, assim sendo só o devo lavar lá pra quarta feira, vem para aí lama dos céus amanhã e depois, mas se chover em condições agradeço mas esta-me a parecer que será mais lama. É esperar



No Visivel das Canarias (Sat24) via-se bem a camada de areias que se estavam a soltar do deserto!! É impressionante!!  Podemos contar com muita terrinha Sahariana!


----------



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 22:39)

E para melhorar ainda a coisa,


----------



## stormy (1 Ago 2011 às 00:12)

Afinal a cut-off vai mesmo passar-nos em cima...nada usual para o inicio de Agosto

Bom..as condições parecem interessantes, com bastante calor e humidade á superficie, uma bolsa de ar frio em altura e boa dinamica de niveis medios e altos...
Apenas o senão da nebulosidade estratiforme média e alta, que pode dificultar o aquecimento radiativo da superficie..


No medio e longo prazo preve-se o retorno do AA e da dorsal e altura..e apesar das depresões continuarem vigorosas no Atlantico, a dorsal deverá centrar-se firmemente entre os Açores e a Argelia, com o AA numa posição que repele a entrada de massas de ar frio, e portanto, injecta ar de origem tropical que circula na sua area de abrangencia.

Por meados do mês anteve-se um periodo quente, devido ao aumento da actividade depresionaria no Atlantico NW, fruto da chegada de restos de sistemas tropicais e de plumas de ar tropical...tal fará com que o AA se estenda sobre o SW Europeu, forçando ar quente sobre a PI.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Ago 2011 às 18:51)

stormy disse:


> ...tal fará com que o AA se estenda sobre o SW Europeu, forçando *ar quente sobre a PI*.


Ou seja, nada como uma situação tão típica de verão o que fará com que muitos dos nossos membros deixem de marcar presença aqui durante uns dias...

O *ECMWF* parece que nos dá uma boa luz sobre a vinda do calor. No final do painel lá está o AA (anticiclone dos Açores) bem estendido em crista desde os Açores até às ilhas britânicas, depois de ter migrado de zonas mais a ocidente. Se assim for o calor fará a sua visita de uma forma mais marcada neste verão.
Como sempre vamos estando atentos ao evoluir das previsões...







P.S.: vou fazer uma cópia da parte final do meu post e colocar no tópico de Agosto. Ai, maldito browser! A cache enganou-me e colocou-me no tópico obsoleto!!!


----------

